# 

## Frankai

Redakcjo - skoro już robi się tak rodzinnie, to może zrobić jakąś mapkę, gdzie budują się Forumowicze? Zaznaczone byłyby wszystkie miejscowości, a tak gdzie większe skupisko (>10 budów) duża kropka. Ciekawsza byłaby powiększana mapka z nazwami miejscowości + ilość budów, ale to już chyba zbyt pracochłonne. Jasiu twierdził, że większość buduje się w dużych miastach, a za pomocą mapki i zgłoszeń Forumowiczów stwierdzimy czy to prawda i ... po scałkowaniu takiej mapki wyjdzie gdzie zorganizować spotkanie. 

<font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: redakcja dnia 2002-10-16 14:31 ]</font>

----------


## Redakcja

Jesteśmy jak najbardziej za. Podawajcie skąd jesteście: miejscowość, gmina, województwo. Zrobimy mapę FORUM-owiczów.

<font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: redakcja dnia 2002-10-16 14:59 ]</font>

----------


## dobrzykowice

Dobrzykowice  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jasiu

Sławoszewo

Ciekawe czy znajdziecie na jakiejś mapie ;o)

----------

Zaborów pod Warszawą.

----------


## Ivonesca

Ligota Piękna
Prawda że piękna nazwa, aż chce się tam zamieszkac.

----------


## Frankai

Buduję się w Ostrowie Wlkp (miasto, gmina, powiat) w województwie Wielkopolskim.

<font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: Frankai dnia 2003-01-21 22:03 ]</font>

----------


## Ivonesca

o własnie - a ja podałam tylko miejsce budowy a nie zamieszkania obecnego

----------


## franekF

Kozy k/Bielska-Białej


<font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: franekf dnia 2002-10-17 17:28 ]</font>

----------


## EDZIA

Górki śl./Rybnika

----------


## kodi_gdynia

mieszkam jak myslicie gdzie /podpowiem gdynia/ 
budujemy się w Miszewko /gm. Żukowo, woj. Pomorskie/ 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## lawio

Będzin koło Będzina, no dobra - Katowic!

----------


## _Piotr

Bystra (niektórzy dodają Śląska) koło Bielska.

----------


## Macias

Budowa - Łochowo k/Bydgoszczy, a pochodze z Bydgoszczy.
Maciej

----------


## dobrzykowice

Kodi byłem niedawno w Żukowie !!!  :Smile:

----------


## Maco

W kawiarni klubowej http://www.forum.murator.com.pl/view...um=44&start=30 parę osób się już "przedstawiło z miejsca" zamieszkania/budowania... można to wykorzystać.

My w Wiktorowie koło Zaborowa pod W-wą.

----------


## Alicjanka

Melduje sę Grodzisk Maz. gmina takaż. Nas z Grodziska jest kilkoro, te budowy które widziałam to EM i Rafer. Wiem, że jeszcze jest naszym sąsiadem Daro.

----------


## Majka

Żbik k/Krzeszowic, niedaleko Krakowa.  :tongue:

----------


## Luśka

Łódź

----------


## bigmario4

Dąbroszyn koło Kostrzyna nad Odrą

----------


## ckwadrat

Opal - do Zaborowa to jest jednak trochę spacerkiem, ale w sumie mamy tam kościół, pocztę, remizę, więc niech już będzie  :Wink2: .

----------


## Opaves

Mikołów k. Katowic, mieszkam i buduję...

----------


## am

budowa: Chotomów, gmina Jabłona, woj. mazowieckie. Czy ktoś jeszcze na forum z dalekiej północy Warszawy?

----------

c2, wydaje mi się , że chodziło o punkt na mapie, a nie w polu!! :Wink2: 


<font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: opal dnia 2002-10-17 00:29 ]</font>

----------


## finiszant

zgłaszam Kraków, w imieniu przynajmniej 4 aktywnych forumowiczów
Finiszant

----------


## kgadzina

Jeszcze raz Królewskie Stołeczne Miasto Kraków.
Zielona - nie śpij - melduj się  :Smile:

----------


## remol

Melduje się Wrocław. Ciekawe ilu jest aktywnych forumowiczów ze stolicy Dolnego Ślaska? Pozdrawiam remol!

----------


## Jasiu

W jakimś wątku było, ze budują się głównie duże miasta, a tu proszę - same wieśniaki  :Smile: 

Czyżby wraz z kapitalizmem nastąpiła era deindustrializacji i agraryzacji ? Towarzysze ! Kto zostanie w miastach !?

----------


## Frankai

Jasiu - miasto "służy" do pracy, a świeże powietrze masz na wsi i tam lepiej spać  :Biggrin:

----------


## dziuba

> On 2002-10-17 09:08, Jasiu wrote:
> W jakimś wątku było, ze budują się głównie duże miasta, a tu proszę - same wieśniaki 
> 
> Czyżby wraz z kapitalizmem nastąpiła era deindustrializacji i agraryzacji ? Towarzysze ! Kto zostanie w miastach !?



Póki co ja...  :cry:  w moim mieszkanku... Warszafa - Nowodwory

----------


## dobrzykowice

remol no nie załamuj mnie, wejdź sobie do grupy wrocławskiej  to zobaczysz ilu nas jest

----------


## trajan

Dąbrówno - powiat Ostrodzki.

ps. piekny rejon , miejscowosc miedzy dwoma jeziorami naprawde super.

----------


## gaga2

Chyba już też uzależniłam się od forum, mimo krótkiego stażu, więc podam swoje dane:
mieszkam w Katowicach, a buduję się w przyszłym roku w Imielinie k/Katowic

----------


## alex

No to ja zglaszam Tarnow Opolski, ale jeszce mieszkam w Kędzierzynie-Kozlu

----------


## Krzych

Rudawa gm. Zabierzów, niedaleko Krakowa.

----------


## sebo

Dobrzewino /gm. Szemud, woj. Pomorskie/

----------


## Anula

Warszawa Radość

----------


## januszek

budowa w Głogowie Małopolskim koło Rzeszowa woj Podkarpackie

----------


## greg

Buduję w Przybyszówce pod Rzeszowem.

----------


## Glob

Pozdrowienia z Radomia

----------


## Yacek

Witam z rejonów podwarszawskich, budowa-Błonie k. Warszawy, mieszkam jeszcze w Otwocku po drugiej stronie W-wy- ale mam nadzieje już niedługo!!!
Pozdrawiam wszystkich odważnych!!!

----------


## Mic

Pozdrawiam z Warszawy (Białołęka)

----------


## babis

Rzeszów
budowa pod Rzeszowem, na południe

----------


## anka5

Poddębice  - okolice Łodzi

----------


## Gajka

Witam wszystkich,
i tych kończących, i tych rozpoczynajacych  budowę domu
swoich marzeń  :Lol: 
Ja jestem w tej drugiej grupie  :Biggrin: , ciekawe czy  stanowimy
większość czy tez mniejszość na tym Forum, mapie forumowej?

Urzekło mnie takie malutkie miasteczko, z kocimi łbami na Rynku,
z kamienną figurą Matki Boskiej pośrodku, z zamkiem królewskim,
w którym król Kazimierz Wielki (XIV w.) lubił wypoczywać.
Nazwa tegoż miasteczka pochodzi od nazwy puszczy, miejsca polowań w okresie Jagiellonów, obecnie wielu tras rowerowych
i pieszych. Bliskość Krakowa sprawiła, że własnie tu (kto wie?)
budujemy swój dom, naprawdę swój. Jejku, jak się cieszę.  :Lol:

----------


## mirek_g

Gajko z Niepołomic pozdrawiają Renata & Mirek z Michałowic (docelowo). na razie "krakusimy" - tzn od 13 lat mieszkamy w Krakowie (Jezu - to już tyle????).

----------


## Zielona

.kkk

----------


## pawpiwo

Buduję się, a właściwie to już mieszkam w Turze k. Bydgoszczy

----------


## PIRAMIDKA

Krapkowice.

----------


## lola

Gołębiewo Wlk. powiat Pruszcz Gdański

P.S. Też byłam w Żukowie

----------


## Bela

PIASECZNO K/WARSZAWY 
Popieram, że na wsi najlepiej i moja to Żabieniec, ale bliżej mi do Jastrzębia.
B

----------


## maksiu

Grzędzice k. Stargardu Szczecińskiego
pozdrawiam

----------


## Gajka

Mirek,
no cóz, butelka szampana należy Ci się za odgadnięcie Niepołomic  :Lol:   Zamieszkamy tam dopiero po wybudowaniu domu.
Pozdrawiam cieplutko Ciebie i Twoją zonę Renatę  :Smile:

----------


## adamski

Adamski + dwie sztuki girls (zona+corka) melduja sie z Wejherowa, budujemy w Tczewie.

----------


## mirek_g

Gajko - Twój opis sprawił, że było to niezwykle łatwe. Co do szampana - dobry pomysł -proponuję w nowych murach - Waszych lub naszych (albo po kolei) - czyli może jeszcze "trochę" poleżakować  :Sad:

----------


## agus

Szczecin

----------


## Luśka

Ta mapa to świetny pomysł. Mam nadzieję, że Redakcja ją wydrukuje i jeżdżąc sobie " z Kolbergiem" po kraju w każdym krańcu Polski będzie jakiś znajomy adres i zaprzyjaźniona forumowa chałupa. A Łódź jest po środeczku !!!!! I nie tylko z Niepołomic do Szczecina jest po drodze....

----------


## Gajka

Yes, szampan niech leżakuje  :Smile: 
Bardzo spodobał mi sie pomysł odwiedzania się w przyszłości 
posługując się mapką, jaką Redakcja nam stworzy.
Ja jestem jak najbardziej za   :Lol: 
Poleją sie szampany.....  :tongue:

----------


## Monika150

I znowu melduje się Kraków.

----------


## Teska

JESTEM ZE SZCZECINA...BUDUJĘ POD SZCZECINEM W GMINIE DOBRA...NIO..TEZ BEDE NA WSI...POZDRAWIAM

----------


## Marceli

Cześć wszystkim!!

Melduje się Poznańska Pyra, która już na wiosnę startuje z budową niedaleko Kicina - 8 km od Poznania w stronę na Wągrowiec.
pozdrowionka!!!!

Czy są tu jacyś krajanie?

----------

> On 2002-10-19 22:30, babis wrote:
> Rzeszów
> budowa pod Rzeszowem, na południe


to samo w zasadzie - 15 km od babisa 
pozdro babis  :tongue:

----------


## Karolina

Budowa w Nowym Słupnie między Warszawą i Radzyminem, a mieszkamy tymczasowo w Markach k/ Warszawy (przeprowadziliśmy się na czas budowy trochę bliżej "placu boju" i to był genialny pomysł!).

----------


## AGA'CKA

Witam pięknie wszystkich "forumowiczów" co prawda jestem z Wami od niedawna ale bardzo mi sie tu podoba szczególnie to picie szmpana na budowach skończonych. Niestety na mój szmpan trzeba będzie jeszcze troszkę poczekać bo jestem dopiero w bardzo początkowej fazie papierkowej a mianowicie zmiana planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego okolic Myślenic k/Krakowa. Więc jak biurokracja pozwoli to wystartujemy w przyszłym roku i tak do skutku. Tymczasem zgłaszamy budowę w Drogini k/Myślenic.Ciekawam ilu sąsiadów poznam tu na forum. Pozdrowienia

----------


## AGA'CKA

Witam pięknie wszystkich "forumowiczów" co prawda jestem z Wami od niedawna ale bardzo mi sie tu podoba szczególnie to picie szmpana na budowach skończonych. Niestety na mój szmpan trzeba będzie jeszcze troszkę poczekać bo jestem dopiero w bardzo początkowej fazie papierkowej a mianowicie zmiana planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego okolic Myślenic k/Krakowa. Więc jak biurokracja pozwoli to wystartujemy w przyszłym roku i tak do skutku. Tymczasem zgłaszamy budowę w Drogini k/Myślenic.Ciekawam ilu sąsiadów poznam tu na forum. Pozdrowienia

----------


## Gajka

Agacik,
fajnie, że piszesz, dołacz sie do grupy krakowskiej.
Cieszę się, że w sprawie picia szampanów masz podobne zdanie.
Szampan nie psuje sie, więc może czekać :Smile: 
Buźka


<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Gajka dnia 2002-10-23 11:47 ]</font>

----------


## AGA'CKA

Dzięki Gajka za pokrzepienie ale jak widzisz mam chwilowo kłopoty z przesyłaniem moich wiadomości bo albo wysyłane są podwójnie albo wcale -czy Wam sie też to zdarza czy ze mnie taka wielka gapa

----------


## Gajka

Zdarza się, a jakże  :Biggrin: 
Czasami wejść na to forum nie mogę, bądź idzie jak woda pod górę,
wieć rezygnuję.
Dzis słoneczko świeci i nawet komputer dobrze pracuje.  :Lol: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kielpik

Mosty k/Gdyni

----------


## kaKa

Niemenczyn, Rejon Wilenski,  Litwa  

Czy uda sie redakcji mnie na mape jakos wepchnac  :Confused:

----------

Oj, ładniutka była by taka mapa.  :Wink2:

----------


## Wojcieszko2

Witam wszystkich.

Pozdrawiam z Marek k/Warszawy.

----------


## krzysztofj

"Piękna nasza cała Polska 
od Chicago do Tobolska..."

krzysztofj - góral swiętokrzyski z Leszczyn

----------


## bachac

Buduję w Żorach niedaleko Rybnika.

----------


## TomekM

Tarnowskie Góry pozdrawiają całą Polskę

----------


## karola

Witam - znow mialam przerwę.... :Smile: 
Melduje sie Pleszew wielkopolskie :Smile:

----------


## henzach

Witam wszystkich, pozdrowienia z okolic Krakowa , budujemy w Jeziorzanach(okolica bardzo ładna jak przystało na Jurajski Park krajobrazowy)

----------


## Wilk

Mieszkam w Kwidzynie, a buduję w  Rakowcu. Nic tu nie ma, ale jakoś się przywiązałem do tych okolic.

----------


## Teska

> On 2002-10-22 14:01, agus wrote:
> Szczecin


tez jestem ze Szczecina..buduje nieopodal miasta..
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agnes

Ja mieszkam i buduję się w Zgorzelcu,budowę mam niedaleko Nysy Łużyckiej ,mam nadzieję ,że będzie to jeszcze Polska.....

----------


## HARY

Melduję Książenice k/Rybnika. Pytanko do krzysztofj - Twoje Leszczyny też k/Rybnika?

----------


## HARY

Sorki nie zauważyłam, że jesteś góral świętokrzyski

----------


## Agucha

Kamienna Góra w dolnośląskim ale domek 3km pod miastem, oczywiście na wsi Ptaszków
Kamienna Góra to 100 km za Wrocławiem kierunek Jelenia Góra (Karpacz, Kowary) ładnie ale i zimno

----------


## pawcik7

A ja buduję w Błoniu k/Wa-wy

pzdr.

----------


## clark

WITAM WSZYSTKICH.

MIESZKAM W GDYNI A DOMEK STANIE W BOJANIE GMINIE SZEMUD, POD GDYNIĄ

----------


## baba

Wrocław-Leśnica, pozdrowienia, baba

----------


## Asia

Obecnie-Wrocław; w niedalekiej (mam nadzieję )przyszłości-Wilkszyn. A co do przytaczanego przez poprzedników "świeżego wiejskiego powietrza", to na razie na wprost wyjścia na taras mam dużą,ciepłą i parującą górkę, codziennie skwapliwie uzupełnianą przez sąsiada i jego krowę. A jak to pachnie !!!!Ale i tak wolę to od smrodu spalin.
Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich współbudowniczych.

----------


## Gradziu

gliwice

----------

Koźmice, koło Wieliczki, koło Krakowa - choć niektórzy mówią: Kraków pod Wieliczką  :Smile: .   

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: jaro dnia 2002-10-28 11:09 ]</font>

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: jaro dnia 2002-10-28 11:11 ]</font>

----------


## zbyszekP

Narama koło Krakowa

----------


## tchrzano

Pozdrowienia z Wiktorowa /k Warszawy

----------


## Herne

Czajowice - koło Krakowa (otulina Ojcowskiego Parku Narodowego)

----------


## slagor

Cześć witam
Mam nadzieję, że będę budował w Osielsku k/Bydgoszczy
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jola_

Witam Wszystkich!
Buduję swój domek w Warszawa-Białołęka. 
Serdecznie pozdrawiam Wszystkich a szczególnie Sąsiadów z Białołęki, Płud, Marek i całej Północnej Warszawy.

----------


## Jezier

A ja może coś kiedyś zbuduję w Korzeniówce - gmina Tarczyn, poczta Złotokłos.

----------


## Triton

Nowy Sącz - budowa 6km od centrum miasta w Świniarsku
czy ktoś tu jeszcze buduje?

----------


## edytarafał

Budujemy się w Błaszkach [ma nawet prawa miejskie] powiat Sieradz województwo Łódzkie kraj Polska

----------


## edytarafał

Budujemy się w Błaszkach ;powiat Sieradz ; województwo Łódzkie ; kraj Polska

----------


## rich

Uklony  zaczynam w kwietniu okolice Rabki .Pomysl z szampanem przedniej marki. Jesli wyjade na wczasy nad morze polskie to nie wiem kiedy wroce. Pozdrawiam  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kibart

Pozdrowionka dla wszystkich z Olsztyna. Jest ktoś jeszcze z Warmii i Mazur???

----------

Wrocław-zachodni

----------


## Osówka

Dzieńdobryyyy, czy można? 
Osowiec gm.Żabia Wola, blisko Grodziska Maz.

----------


## literad

kłaniam się z okolic Braniewa, Warmia i Mazury. Bardziej Warmia  :Smile:

----------


## JANK

Kłaniam się z Białegostoku /buduję w Stanisławowie/.   Jan

----------


## beatrix

Mój dom, prawie całkiem gotowy, stoi w dzielnicy Katowic: w Podlesiu. Jak nazwa wskazuje, do lasu niedaleko (250m), lasem można piechotą do Tychów (albo na rowerze). Moi teściowie są autochtonami, ja też pamiętam jak to była wieś prawdziwa. Teraz robi się drogo i bogato :Sad:  Za nowymi domami idą złodzieje, niestety, ale ja mieszkam w ślepej uliczce, a to bezpieczniejsze miejsce. Pozdrawiam Kozy, jest tam fajny hurtownik AGD.

----------


## yemiołka

zapadła wiocha 5 km od pd-zach granic Wrocławia.
 :tongue:

----------


## franekF

Kozy pozdrawiają Tychy!!!

----------


## mareczek

BUDUJĘ DOM W BIELAWIE NA DOLNYM ŚLĄSKU.POZDRAWIAM WSZYSTKICH FORUMOWICZÓW.MOŻE SĄ LUDZIE Z MOICH OKOLIC.

----------


## mareczek

BUDUJĘ DOM W BIELAWIE NA DOLNYM ŚLĄSKU.POZDRAWIAM WSZYSTKICH FORUMOWICZÓW.MOŻE SĄ LUDZIE Z MOICH OKOLIC.

----------


## Paweł.h

Góra Pomorska (okolice Wejherowa/pomorskie.

----------


## Rafter

*Grodzisk Mazowiecki*
Chciałem tu wpaść na moment z Warszawy, a siedzę tu już od 11 lat.

----------


## ckwadrat

A kto te wszystkie chorągiewki poukłada na mapie?  :Confused:

----------


## Frankai

Ckwadrat - starszy chorąży  :Wink2:

----------


## ckwadrat

Dokładnie to starszy chorąży sztabowy  :Wink2: .

----------


## Luśka

No to Ckwadracie masz zaklepaną robotę w sztabie Redakcji  :Smile:

----------


## nicola

Melduję posłusznie.
Budowa rozpoczęta, zakończona i od tygodnia zamieszkała w miejscowości Strzyżowice, Gmina Psary, woj. śląskie.

----------


## Ena

Ja ..Odrano-Wola,tj. 100 metrow za Grodziskiem, ale tylko 1500 od deptaka  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam wszystkich z tamtych stron (i nie tylko).

----------


## ryniu

Chrząstawa Wielka, 10 km od granicy Wrocławia, w kier. pn-wsch.

----------


## dentex

Witam kochanich Polakow.
Planuje sie budowac na wispie Ciovo ( Swienti Krzirz Sveti Križ) niedaleko jest miasto Trogir do Splitu samochodem 34 km a morzem 4 mile. Naokolo las sosnowi, bazanti a sasiad 2 dzialki dalej. Mam widok na morze zatoke i gori. Plaza 250 metrow. Kosciol na plazi sklep tez niedaleko. Jak mnie umieszcicie na tej mapie  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam z Splitu Chorwacja

----------


## Gajka

Witaj sympatyczny Chorwacie,
ja jestem ciekawa kiedy ta mapka powstanie?  
A do Ciebie, to pewnie zrobią strzałkę - na wypoczynek  :Smile:

----------


## Tomaszos

Witam serdecznie
Mój domek i ja na wykończeniu.
w. Przygody gm. Suchożebry koło Siedlec

----------


## helism

Buduję w Koszycach Małych koło Tarnowa (pd-zach).

----------


## maggii

A my za rok będziemy mieszkać w Bojanie/k Gdyni woj. pomorskie.
Ciekawe, czy znajdę tu sąsiadów?

----------


## pilot

Budowa: Gołuchów, wieś przy trasie Kalisz - Poznań, 18 km od Kalisza.

----------


## kwiatkor

Janinów k/Grodziska Maz.

a propos uwagi na początku wątka o tym, ze dużo buduje się na wsi:

kiedyś jeździło się do babci na wieś, moje dzieci będą jeździły do babci do miasta.

----------


## Gagata

O -i ja też - Wrocław (znowuuu???) - Pawłowice

----------


## Rena

Witajcie
Ja buduję w okolicach Częstochowy. Mój dom to "SARA" z pracowni projektowej Archipelag z Wrocławia.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Rena

Witajcie
Ja buduję w okolicach Częstochowy. Mój dom to "SARA" z pracowni projektowej Archipelag z Wrocławia.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## krzyss

Ja planuję budowę w Białołęce w Warszawie, obecnie mieszkam w bloku.

----------


## ZOOLO

ja rozpoczynam w 2003-wiosna ,jestem z ok.WROCŁAWIa a konkretnie to z Oleśnicy.mam działkę wiejską o pow.2000m
mój projekt to;www.pppik.com.pl/house/dun.html

----------


## Slavo

Warszawa-Mlociny. Mam nadzieje ruszyc z budowa na wiosne. Na razie tylko dzialka, WZZG i dylematy zwiazane z wyborem projektu. Walki trwaja...

----------


## sakus

ja buduję w miejscowości Sucumin 5 km od Starogardu Gdańskiego na zachód

----------


## Grzes z Krakowa

Niepołomice k Krakowa
Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## Doti

Witam.
Budujemy w Wodzisławiu Śląskim.
Pozdrawiam

Zapraszam na moją stronę http://www.strony.wp.pl/wp/petrysia 

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Doti dnia 2002-11-17 21:48 ]</font>

----------


## mirzaw

Witajcie
Buduję w Tarnowskich Górach - województwo Śląskie
Mirzaw

----------


## Snowdwarf

mieszkam w zabrzu, woj. śląskie...i remontuję domek wpisany do rejestru zabytków...

----------


## HoMar

ja mam zamiar budowac w kresach zachodnich, granica miasta szczecina. mam nadzieje ze nie wyjdzie mi straznica

----------


## Maluszek

Budujemy dom w Markach k. Warszawy
Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich budujących :0)

----------


## waldas

Mieszkam Bydgoszcz,buduje w Zielonce pod Bydgoszczą

----------


## Teska

HoMar..a gdzie budujesz?? ja tez buduję przy granicy ...panstwa i miasta szczecina
Pozdrawiam Teska

----------


## dociak

Witam wszystkich. Myślę, że mogę już dołączyć do Waszego grona. Właśnie wczoraj kupiliśmy działkę  :Smile: 
Miejscowość: Wołomin
Pozdrawiam budujących w okolicach Warszawy (szczególnie, ale innych też)

----------


## Yacek

dociak,
pozdrowienia dla was też i życzę wytrwałości w dążeniu do celu...

----------


## HoMar

Teska ja dopiero jestem w trakcie kupowania ziemi ale jesli chodzi o scislosc to Mierzyn. Rozmyslam nad projektami (a wlasciwie to mam upatrzony) no i gram wytrwale w totka, he,he.

----------


## Wowka

Dąbrowa Górnicza. Spore miasto, ale co to czyżbym na tym forum był jedynym ..........

----------


## Ella

Mieszkamy na razie w Lublinie, a zaczynamy budowę w uroczej wiosce w pobliżu Zalewu Zemborzyckiego.

----------


## mar35

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: mar35 dnia 2003-04-10 08:59 ]</font>

----------


## michalus

buduje w Radzyniu Podlaskim 70km od Lublina
pozdrawiam Michalus

----------


## lenowo

Witam, budowe zaczynam wiosna 2003 w okolicach Szczecinka-zachodniopomorskie.Bedzie to siedlisko. Dzialka juz kupiona ,pozwolenie na budowe tez w kieszeni.Dostawa mediow i wykonanie przylaczy tez zalatwione,a wiec do wiosny.
Pozdrawiam lenowo.

----------


## Teska

HoMar....to jestesmy prawie sasiadami...ja buduje kawałek dalej...okolica Dołuj...
Pozdrawiam..odezwij sie jak postepy z kupnem ziemi
Teska

----------


## jaromirl

Proszę zaznaczyć Bieszczady na mapie FORUM.Pa.

----------


## krzyszt17

Zaczynamy w przyszłym roku, ale działka 1,5ha prawie ogrodzona (buszują po niej jeszcze zające, dziki i sarenki) już jest. Mieszkamy w Świdniku (tym od śmigłowców), a budowa 30 km od Świdnika czy Lublina w Rozkopaczewie gm Ostrów Lub.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kazyaka

Jestem z Bydgoszczy - planuję zbudować dom w szkielecie drewnianym. Wszelkia pomoc mile widzina.

----------


## sroka

Królikowice, gmina Kobierzyce, pod Wrocławiem.
Buduję się jednowarstwowo z BK (znacie dobrą hurtownię i wykonawcę na Ytonga?), poddasze nieużytkowe, dach na wiązarach kratowych. Wszelkie sugestie mile widziane.  :smile: 

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: sroka dnia 2002-11-29 10:13 ]</font>

----------


## miazgociąg

Buduję dom w Olbrachtowie koło Żar w lubuskim,mieszkam w Małomicach województwo jw.

----------


## Martin

Mieszkam jeszcze w Łodzi. Buduję się w Zofiówce k/Tuszyna.Jakieś 25km od centrum Łodzi.

----------


## Marzena

Jesteśmy z Bydgoszczy .Pozdrawienia i życzenia - od bydgoszczan do widzenia. Ten wierszyk napisał mój synek .Mama i Jurek  :Lol:

----------


## stander

Kasia, mieszkanie w Kielcach, ale może kiedyś domek pod...
Żałuję, że wśród znajomych nie mam nikogo, kto chciałby się wynieść z miasta. Wszyscy są jakoś urządzeni, albo wygodni, bo w mieście mają wszystko pod ręką. A mnie się marzy dość odległa (25 km) Święta Katarzyna, malowniczo przycupnięta u podnóża Łysicy. Ale nikogo tam nie znam. 
Myślę, że sprawdziłaby się taka strona, na której mogliby się odnajdywać ci, co szukają podobnych "miejsc", albo mają do zareklamowania okolicę, w której planują budowę. Przyjaciele z Muratora w jednym obozie.

----------


## Roose

mój dom buduję pod Łomżą w otulinie Nadnarwiańskiego Parku Krajobrazowego - pięknie, pięknie, pięknie ........

----------


## Stynka

Wita Zielona Góra.
Budowa w Kosobudzu gm. Łagów (lubuskie) czyli między dwoma parkami krajobrazowymi, posród lasów i jezior.
Pozdr

----------


## kruszek

Mieszkam i buduję się w Błoniu k/Wa-wy.
Pozdrwaiam wszystkich

----------


## ewusia

Kaszuby-to "mój" region. Będę budowć na wiosnę w Sikorzynie (okolice Szymbarka koło KOścierzyny).
Pozdrowionka mikołajkowe dla wszystkich
Ewusia

----------


## voo-yeck

I w końcu ja też tu dotarłem... Pozdrawiam z Krakowa. A będę mieszkać w xxxxxx pod Krakowem. Podmienię xxxxx jak dopełnię formalności z zakupem działki  :Smile:

----------

Buduję w gminie Nowy Kawęczyn w powiecie skierniewickim. Domek-siedlisko w stanie surowym otwartym w malutkiej wiosce.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## zedgrajewo

zedgrajewo z Grajewa woj. podlaskie

----------


## pyzia

Nasz domek powstanie w Sadach (koło Poznania gmina Tarnowo Podgórne)

pozdrawiam wszystkich Forumowiczów!!!  :smile:

----------


## Felek

Szczecin a dokladniej Warszewo, wciaz walcze z uzbrojeniem ale wszystko jest na dobrej drodze i mysle ze w przyszlym roku na wiosne rusze pelna para. Trzymajcie sie

----------


## Klaudia

Szczecin
Dokładnie obrzeża Szczecina - administracyjnie gmina Goleniów

----------


## mironmk

Rokietnica k.Poznania

----------


## SikooR

Pozdrawiają wszystkich Błonie k./Warszawy.
Buźka.

----------


## gars

Brzeg, między Opolem, a Wrocławiem
pozdrawiam

----------


## robgu

Tuchola - Bory Tucholskie

----------


## Tad

Zagórze k/Chrzanowa

----------


## grzes_m

Pozdrawiam wszystkich jako zupełnie nowy. 
Nasz dom będzie a Rąbieniu AB a na razie miasto UĆ

----------


## Marcin Nocun

Mieszkam w Janowie i tam właśnie nidawno przykryłem nasz domek z BK.
Janów 30km na wschód od Częstochowy
Gorące życzenia NOWOROCZNE  :Smile:

----------


## oorbus

wepnijcie chorągiewkę w Lszno (WLKP)

----------


## oorbus

to chyba po Sylwestrze mi jeszcze nie zeszło :Smile: )
oczywiście chorągiewka na Leszno
nara i sorki za pomyłkę

----------


## Kasiorek

A nasz śliczny domek powstanie na wiosnę w Powsinie pod Warszawą
Pozdrawiam

----------


## rudolf21

My startujemy w tym (już w TYM) roku w Mysłowicach k/ Katowic. Okolica też więcej wsiowa. Trzymajcie kciuki!!!

----------

Chrzanów 25 min od centrum krakowa i katowic(oczywiście przy pomocy autostrady)
Zagroda siedliskowa

----------


## Bartt

Wrocław, Stabłowice ale dopiero od 2004

----------


## ewunia^

Szczecin - Dąbie

----------


## Ivo

witam - nasz domek powstanie w Młynku koło Przodkowa - niedaleko Kartuz, Żukowa oraz Trójmiasta

----------


## Teska

OKOLICE SZCZECINA ...DOKŁADNIE KOSCINO/DOŁUJ

----------


## pablitox

Witam,
na wiosne zaczynamy budowac w Warszawie - Bialoleka
pzdr

----------


## MHAL

Witam wszystkich. Wisną rozpoczynam budowę w Skórzewie pod Poznaniem.
Pozdrawiam
M

----------


## emems

witam forumowiczów
Buduję się w woj. Podlaskie, Łapy, Teren Nadnarwiańskiego Parku Narodowego
Niech MOC będzie z Wami.  :Smile: )), :Smile: )), :Smile: ))

----------


## Darkop

Kontrewers gmina- Dalików woj-Łódzkie obecnie mieszkam w Łodzi(oj chyba jeszcze sporo czasu w Łodzi, brak funduszy  :Smile: pozdrawiam )

----------


## Remon

mam nadzieję, że w tym roku zamieszkamy w naszym domu w Radonicach, k/Błonia  :Smile: 
pozdrowienia dla wszystkich forumowiczów.

----------


## zibi.maz.

Do WOWKA. Nareszcie bratnia dusza z Dąbrowy, a już myślałem, że najbliżej będzie Będzin /co za połączenie!/.Jeśli przeglądasz te strony to podaj cos bliższego- gdzie budujesz, co i jak, może być na priva. Będę na forum 18.01., jutro niestety cały dzień w pracy [email protected] 

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: zibi.maz. dnia 2003-01-17 00:53 ]</font>

----------


## Wrocek

:Wink2: )) Witam i pozdrawiam Wrocław.
Mieszkam i buduję we Wrocławiu.

----------


## Jovi

Brzezia Łąka pod Wrocławiem - czyż nie urokliwa nazwa miejscowości?  :Smile: 

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Jovi dnia 2003-01-20 12:03 ]</font>

----------


## jasieks

Uf, a już myślałem że w Lublinie to sam będę mieszkał.
Pozdrawiam Janusz

----------


## woreczek

Ja jestem z Rybnika i jeszcze nie buduje, ale niedługo zacznę co grzebać w tym temacie.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Ryszardj

Czy naprewde nie ma nikogo z pod Opola ??Tylko ja jeden rodzynek jest mi bardzo smutno ale mam nadziejie ze ktos w koncu sie odezwie z moich stron kurcze jak bym wiedzial to wybral bym moje kochane Wroclawskie strony a tak zonka sie cieszy Za duzo nasluchalem sie piosenki "Te Opolskie dziolchy wielkie paradnice" a dalej to juz wiecie jak .......Pozdrawiam Ryszardj

----------


## arek1976

Mieszkam w Kaliszu, budowa pod Kaliszem. 
I jeszcze jedno. Bardzo proszę forumowiczów z Ostrowa Wlkp. i okolic o zakopanie topora wojennego. Ja pochodzę z Prus Wschodnich, ale wiele razy usłyszałem, że jestem "cebulorz". Z jednej strony rozumiem te potyczki, bo między moim Malborkiem i Elblągiem było podobnie. Ale tak zachowują się tylko szczeniaki. Więc pozdrawiam wszystkich FORUMOWICZÓW ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem Ostrowa i okolic.

----------


## yenot

Chrząstawa Wielka (pod Wrockiem)

----------


## avzi

Karczew k. Otwocka

----------


## avzi

Karczew k. Otwocka

----------


## paj^

wieś Bór, niedaleko Nowego Targu, melduje, ze mam widok na Tatry, Gorce i Babią Góre

----------


## rafi27

witajcie, dolaczajac do klubowiczow, jestem z siemianowic slaskich, zamierzam sie wybudowac w okolicy rybnika lub pszczyny. Jak macie jakies niemile informacje na temat tych miejsc chetnie uslysze, lepiej jak cos wyjdzie teraz niz jak już kupie dzialke

----------


## ketiso

Paj 
Może znasz jakieś działeczki z podobnym widokiem -raczej rekreacyjne.
HEJ!

----------


## paj^

Ketiso, mialem 5 dzialek, wielkosc okolo 10 arow, wszystkie poszly jak swieze buleczki :Smile: , musielismy kupic ponad 80 arow, gospodarz nie chcial sam podzielic bo .."on po urzedach nie bedzie chodzic..." , wiec moja 30 arowa wyszla za darmo 
i jeszcze bylo na 80% stanu surowego :Smile:  ale mam jeszcze jedna dzialke na oku, jak sie cos wyklaruje to dam znac :Smile:

----------


## ketiso

Byłbym wdzięczny.
HEJ!

----------


## Azjatka

Serdeczne pozdrowienia z Mysłowice k/Katowic dzielnica Brzęczkowice.

My zanim przystąpimy do budowy musimy najpierw zburzyć.

Trzymajcie się ciepło i oby wiosna nadeszła szybciutko, szybciuteńko....

----------


## Azjatka

Serdeczne pozdrowienia z Mysłowice k/Katowic dzielnica Brzęczkowice.

My zanim przystąpimy do budowy musimy najpierw zburzyć.

Trzymajcie się ciepło i oby wiosna nadeszła szybciutko, szybciuteńko....

----------


## miła

my jesteśmy z Gdańska - 80 m. od brzegu zatoki i remontujemy   100 letni domek rybacki, żeby się w nim mieszkało przytulniej i bezpieczniej.
pozdrawiamy wszystkich budujących i remontujących i  trzymamy kciuki a Wy za nas trzymajcie to nam będzie lżej w tym "gąszczu" przepisów i ludzkiej zawiści.
Ewa i Ania

----------


## VPS

Instalator - Gliwice

----------


## güse1

WITAM WSZYSTKICH! 
DZIALKA JUZ KUPIONA DOMEK BEDZIE STAL NAD JEZIOREM W MYSLIBORZU WOJ.
ZACHODNIOPOMORSKIE

----------


## Teska

A KIEDY BEDZIE TA MAPA I GDZIE JA MOZNA ZOBACZYC???
JA SZCZECIN>>OKOLICE

----------


## tjozwi

Rąbień raz jeszcze, tyle że ten bliżej  :Roll:  (1,5km) miasta Łodzi.
Tego miasta koło Rąbienia...  :Lol: 
Pozdrawiam budujących.

----------


## bunio

A ja mam zamiar wybudować dom w Jastrzębu Zdroju. Pozdrawiam Wszystkich Bunio.

----------


## marian1

A ja będę budował w Ostrowcu Świętokrzyskim. Mam działkę i dużo zapału.

----------


## claria

Z Otwocka k/W-wy, a buduję (przenisłam starą chałupę drewnianą) w Zbicznie k/Brodnicy

----------


## Ryszard1

Szczecin, a domek stoi juz, blisko Wolinskiego Parku Narodowego,

----------


## Sopocianin

Polowa Zycia w Sopocie druga w Berlinie
a reszta na Wolinie / Wartowo 
ale to jeszcze potrwa

Ryszard1. jestesmy prawie sasiadami Wartowo lezy kolo Kolczewa napewno je znasz !
Mam sporo znajomych w Wiselce kolo pola Golfowego jaki ten Swiat....

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Sopocianin dnia 2003-02-13 10:31 ]</font>

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Sopocianin dnia 2003-02-13 10:37 ]</font>

----------


## Jagna

Ciałem w Modlinie Twierdzy a duchem na działce w zielonym Błędowie - okolice Pomiechówka, czyli północne okolice W-wy, pozdrawia całą Polskę 
Jagna

----------


## Ryszard1

> On 2003-02-12 19:57, Sopocianin wrote:
> Polowa Zycia w Sopocie druga w Berlinie
> a reszta na Wolinie / Wartowo 
> ale to jeszcze potrwa


Prawie niemozliwe !
Ja tez z tej okolicy ...

----------


## winston

Mieszkam w Wawie. Budujemy w Budach Barcząckich gm. Mińsk Mazowiecki.

----------


## szekle

Popraw3ie statystyke woj. Pomorskiego - Chaszczyno k. Gdyni , Mam nadzieje ze kiedys sie bedzie mowilo Gdynia k. Chwaszczyna

----------


## Teska

Mieszkam w Szczecinie , buduje 5 km od miasta a na wsi :Smile:  Koscino

----------


## marie

Buduję się w Poznaniu-Radojewie.
Przy parku von Treskov/ zakładał je ten sam człowiek który tworzył Ogrody Poczdamskie/ i przy poligonie w Biedrusku ,
obok płyną dwa strumyki ,500-letnie dęby a po drugiej stronie Warty widać Pałac w Owińskach .Różnice wzniesień 50m-Szwajcaria.
Do centrum Poznania 12 min samochodem.

----------


## ADAMOS48

Moja budowa BESKID ŻYWIECKI okolice Żaru i jeziora Międzybrodzkiego  na 33 stopniowej skarpie.

----------


## jamles

Stanica trzeba zboczyć z trasy Gliwice-Rybnik

----------


## w.darek

Buduje koło Rybnika woj śląskie

----------


## mara

Pilchowo pod Szczecinem.

----------


## empi

Ponikła pod Białymstokiem

----------


## miska

Zielona Gora witam. Dom w Myszecinie k/Swiebodzina

----------


## Jaga35

A nasz domek we wsi Chynów - 40 km od W-wy (w kierunku Radomia). Dla piwoszy - koło 15 minut do Warki  :Wink2: . Pozdrawiam. Agnieszka

----------


## marek200

Sulęcin, woj. lubuskie
Pozdrowionka.

----------


## zdzicho

POZDROWIENIA Z OŁAWY  KOLO WROCŁAWIA.
Budowę zaczełem listopad 2002r domu z muratora D06
może ktoś wie gdzie taki dom stoi wybudowany.
Byłbym wdzięczny za jakiś namiar 
[email protected]

----------


## rafi27

Jestem z Katowic, ale buduję się w okolicach miasta Tychy /Górny Śląsk/.

----------


## basieczka

Dlaczego te moje widomosci sie tak blakaja??? Jestem poczatkujaca....Czy ktos bedzie mieszkal w Wegrzcach pod Krakowem - lub okolicach??? Krakusy...

----------


## pitbull

Zajrzyj do grupy Krakowskiej.

----------


## mada

Mieszkam w Olsztynie, dom powstaje w Gutkowie 100m od granic miasta.

----------


## McLim

Buduję w Książenicach koło Grodziska Mazowieckiego

darek

----------


## Ciechanka

Kiedyś się przedstawiłam ale okazało się, że nie w tym wątku. Już się poprawiam. Jestem z Łodzi i tutaj będziemy budować nasz domek. Już wiosną!!!

----------


## MagdazMichałem

Obecnie Gliwice, docelowo Smolnica k/Gliwic. Od tej pory będę się logować jako magmi, bo krótsze. 
Coś mało nas ślązaków na tym forum...

----------


## Malgosica

GERLACHÓW KOŁO SANDOMIERZA..

----------


## Tomasz B

Wygląda na to, że z Włocławka jestem pierwszy.

----------


## Hania 2

Witam z Koszalina.

----------


## mdziubek

Warszawa i narazie niestety tylko Warszawa. O domu na razie tylko marzę. Gdzie? Najchętniej okolice Janek, Nadarzyna, Żabiej Woli (może ktoś zna jakieś ciekawe działki w tej okolicy?). Kierunek obrany ze względu na sentyment do działki letniskowej, własności mojego dziadka, w Adamowie koło Grzymka. Pozdrawiam wszystkich gorąco.

----------


## Gosc123

Regionalny patriotyzm nakazuje mi pozdrowić "ewunia^"  :Wink2:

----------


## robert!!!

Mińsk Mazowiecki

----------


## marekrzy

Płouszowice gmina Jastków z siedzibą w Panienszczyźnie powiat Lublin poczta Tomaszowice parafia Dąbrowica
Pzdr

----------


## sly70

Toruń a właściwie okolice - Dolina Wisły - czy powinienem się obawiać (tama we Włocławku)?

----------


## sara

Witam z Warszawy. Kiedyś, kiedys mamy zamiar postawić dom na naszej działce w Dybkach (okolice pomiędzy Wyszkowem a Ostrowią Maz.)
sara

----------


## Teska

To ja raz jeszcze Koscino okolice Szczecina

----------


## rekmedia

Hi

Ja też jestem z Zielonej. Jak budujemy  w tych okolicach to warto się informacjami o ekipach i cenach powymieniać chyba  :Wink2: ) Buduję w Raculi  :Wink2: 

Ela

----------


## rekmedia

jestem z Zielonej Góry a budujemy prawie w Raculi tudzież prawie Drzonkowie co w Polsce lepiej jest znane ogólnie prawie w Zielonej  :Wink2: )
Ela i Kamil

----------


## pawel_l

Wrocław - budowa: Święta Katarzyna

----------


## Grzegorz63

Dąbrowa Górnicza



Mój dom stanie na zboczu wzgórza, na którego szczycie znajduje się ten uroczy kościółek.

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Grzegorz63 dnia 2003-03-29 23:57 ]</font>

----------

Pozdrawiam z Puław

----------


## myrmota

Skierniewice

----------


## mar

Mieszkam w Zawierciu i tu będę budował (jak tylko dostanę pozwolenie, wstępne warunki już mam).
Pozdrawiam Marian

----------


## krzychmagda

a my mieszkamy w zgierzu i już okropnie długo szukamy czegoś dla siebie. tylko on chce niedużą działkę, a ja wręcz przeciwnie - ogromniastą. co do jednego jesteśmy zgodni - działka musi być nie w mieście - ale okolica (zgiersko-łódzka) pozostaje

----------


## daro

Pozdrawiam z Odrano Woli na granicy Grodziska Maz.
-Daro

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: daro dnia 2003-04-04 07:44 ]</font>

----------


## mika30

Maków Mazowiecki pomiędzy Ostrołęką a Ciechanowem
pozdrawiam Kasia

----------


## mika30

Pozdrawiam ,urodziłam się i mieszkałam w Pleszewie 23 lata, teraz jednak żyję na Mazowszu ale nie ma to jak Wielkopolska.Nadal mam tam sporo przyjaciół.Kasia

----------


## apeska

Witam, Wołczkowo koło Szczecina.

----------


## Smoczuś

Witam wszystkich ! Smoczuś-syn Smoka spodobało mi się u was, stwierdziłem więc, że trzeba się zalogować wreszcie pod swoim nickiem. Oczywiście WROCŁAW  :Smile:

----------


## trol

Buduję niedaleko Nieporętu. Witam.

----------


## siewonka

Cześć zgłaszam Gliwice Czechowice

----------


## Jagoda

A my koło Łoziny, gm. Długołęka pow. Wrocław.

----------


## maro

A ja mieszkam juz w Wygielzowie k/Chrzanowia - maloposka
Podobnie jak Tad i XanX - dajcie znac co budujecie.

----------


## yenot

Rodem z Wrocławia, domem z Chrząstawy Wlk pod Wrocławiem  :Smile:

----------


## Smok

Smoczuś wyrwał się przed tatę.  :Biggrin: 
Budujemy w Wilkszynie, 200m od WROCŁAWia.

----------


## Darth_Maul

Jeszcze Warszawa a buduje KOŁAKÓW k/ Radzymina.. północny wschód od Warszawy. Jest tu jakiś mój sąsiad może?
May The Force Be With You

----------


## gina

Mieszkam w znienawidzonych przez nas Katowicach i dlatego buduję dom w Pszczynie, gdzie okolica piękna a ludzie są mili i życzliwi.
Gina

----------


## fromel

:Biggrin: 
Mieszkam w Chrzanowie ale budować dom zamierzam bliżej Krakowa. Mam nawet kilka ciekawych miejsc na oku. Wszystkie z widokiem za milion dolarów. Mam nadzieję że Bóg da i partia dopomoże kupić coś jeszcze w tym roku, potem już tylko grosz do grosza i ... hej!

----------


## Bell

Kłaniam się. W-a, okolice Legionowa

----------


## Rena

Jestem z Dąbrowy Górniczej ale dom moich marzeń rośnie w okolicach Częstochowy w Poraju.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Rena

Jestem z Dąbrowy Górniczej ale dom moich marzeń rośnie w okolicach Częstochowy w Poraju.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tdxls

Witam z kolejowych Koluszek, a raczej z jej okolic - Zygmuntów.

----------

Jestem z Łosic i buduję w Łosicach, woj. mazowieckie, dawne bialskopodlaskie. Pozdrawiam znajomych i nieznajomych.

----------


## Julek

Sosnowiec - Ostrowy Górnicze.
Zagłębie pozdrawia forumowiczów !

----------


## Karolek

Zielona Góra - województwo lubuskie - poczatek budowy zaplanowany na jesień 2003.

----------


## Klaudia

Witam i pozdrawiam ze Szczecina.

----------


## Krystian

Buduję w OGRODZIEŃCU, na południe mam widok na lasy i rezerwat Góry Chełm, na północny-wschód na zamek, ale TU ładnie... :Lol: 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich :Smile: !

----------


## świerszcz

A ja w Sowiej Woli, (otulina Puszczy Kampinoskiej)
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Paweł.h

Szanowna Redakcjo, czy doczekamy się kiedyś obiecanej mapki?!?

REDAKCJA - ODPOWIADAMY: Tak, mapa będzie.

----------


## DRAWDE

Jestem z Bialegostoku,ale budowe domu zakonczylem w Zasciankach.Jest to wies  pod Bialymstokiem w gm. Suprasl.
Obecnie wykanczam dom nad jez.Rajgrodzkim w Tworkach Skrodzkich,
gm.Rajgrod pow.Grajewo

----------


## tomek1950

Remontuję stary, gliniany dom na Mazurach. Powiat Giżycko, gmina Kruklanki, parafia Wydminy. Jak skończę to uciekam tam na stałe z Warszawy.
Pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## Joskul

okolice Grodziska Mazowieckiego

----------

Pozdrowienia z Poznania
Buduje w Skórzewie

----------


## Grzegorz63

tomek1950
Czy ja dobrze czytam???
Z WARSZAWY???!!! Do glinianego domu w gminie Kruklanki, parafia Wydminy???
Gdzie to jest??? Jesteś ascetą, czy pustelnikiem???
A może się pomyliłeś przy pisaniu?
Już wiem, na pewno uciekasz z Kruklanek do WARSZAWY!!!
Czyż nie tak?  :Biggrin: 

Pozdrawiam
Grzegorz (mieszczuch z niestołecznej Dąbrowy Górniczej  :Smile:  )

----------


## świerszcz

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: świerszcz dnia 2003-05-26 10:41 ]</font>

----------


## tomek1950

Grzesiu, nie z kruklanek do Warszawy, a z Warszawy do Kruklanek!
Jestem mieszczuchem i warszawiakiem od co najmniej 7 pokoleń i mam dość Warszawy. Pomału zbliżam się do wieku emerytalnego, jestem od niedawna dziadkiem (ale nie zdziadziałym). Chałupinę remontuję własnymi i syna siłami z pomocą sąsiada. Wyliczyliśmy z zoną, że za emeryturę w Warszawie nie wyżyjemy, a na wsi to nawet jest szansa na szaleństwa. Chałupa mimo że ma około 100 lat i wykonana jest z ubitej gliny wymieszanej z sieczką trzyma się krzepko. Wymieniliśmy caly dach, doprowadziliśmy wodę i wykonalismy nowe przyłącze elektryczne z całkowicie nową instalacją. Zmieniliśmy funkcje pomieszczeń. Nowe podłogi i ... wiele, wiele więcej. To jeszcze nie koniec remontu i przebudowy. Ale rano można wyjść na trawę i wokoło pustka, cisza i tylko ptaki śpiewają. I wnuczek będzie jeździł do dziadków na wieś!
Pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## asiula

Nadolice Wielkie pod Wrocławiem,
widze że jest tu już paru sąsiadów!

----------


## Grzegorz63

Do "tomek1950"
* Tomku
Jaka szkoda, że nie mam glinianej chałupy w Kruklankach!
Z chęcią zamieniłbym ją na mieszkanie w Warszawie! * 
A tak na poważnie: rozumiem Twoje argumenty.  :Wink2: 
Życzę powodzenia
Pozdrawiam
Grzegorz

----------


## tomek1950

Grzesiu, moja żona wojowała ze mną wiele lat. Ja warszawiak od wielu pokoleń... mam jechać na wieś? "Jestem z miasta!" W tej chwili jestem przekonany na 100%. Gniazdo kruków 50 m od chałupy, do cywilizacji 6 km, cisza, w lesie odległym o 200 m grzyby że tylko kosić (w tym rydze!!!), jezioro 10 minut spacerkiem, też czyste i puste, bocian klekoczący na dachu... Niestety - do emerytury pozostało równo 12 lat (jutro urodziny)
Dzięki za życzenia i pozdrawiam
Tomek

----------


## caleb

Niepołomice po raz trzeci.

----------

Hallo tu Szczecin! Buduję się na Warszewie. Pozdrawiam. Ivette

----------


## Krystian

A GRUPA KRAKOWSKA już ma swoją mapę  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: , szukajcie GK str.77!!! :Lol: 

<font size=-1>[ Ta wiadomość była edytowana przez: Krystian dnia 2003-06-02 23:37 ]</font>

----------


## pirat

:Lol:    A SOBIE BUDUJĘ W PIERWSZEJ STOLICY POLSKI  
POZDROWIENIA Z  *GNIEZNA !!!!*

----------


## kac

Pozdrowienia z Zabrza
plac budowy -  Gieraltowice   :big grin:

----------


## kac

Pozdrowienia z Zabrza
plac budowy -  Gieraltowice   :big grin:

----------


## kac

Pozdrowienia z Zabrza
plac budowy -  Gieraltowice   :big grin:

----------


## dobrzykowice

Tomek1950 też bym chcial jak ty, rzucilbym z chęcią robotę i miejskie życie z calym jego "dobrodziejstwem" ale ... nie mogę mam jeszcze za malego dzieciara i za duże kredyty do splacenia  :sad:

----------


## tomek1950

Dobrzykowice. Moje dzieci już wyfrunęły z domu. Ale z moim zawodem pracy na Mazurach raczej nie znajdę. Będę więc do emerytury dojeżdżał. Chyba, że coś wymyślę.
Każdy wiek ma swoje prawa i obowiązki. W ten weekend zamiast jechać do chałupy i coś posunąć do przodu muszę zaopiekować się wnukiem (3 lata). Ale to bardzo miły obowiązek!
Pozdrawiam 
Tomek

----------


## Zachar

Mapa - rewelacja ! Dobra robota , ładnie wygląda wyraźna i w końcu wiem gdzie się budujecie   :Wink2:  Może uda się w trójmieście coś podobnego...

----------


## Ivonesca

fajna mapa grupy szczecińskiej  :Smile:  
ładną też ma grupa krakowska (na swej 77 stronie)- pojawiaja się na niej również zdjęcia lub projekty domków  :Smile:

----------


## zbyszekP

No to może, żeby łatwiej było znaleźć. Mapa grupy krakowskiej jest na stronie: 
http://republika.pl/grupakrakowska/

----------


## Krystian

zbyszekP i maksiu zrobili kawał dobrej roboty, może gdy inne grupy będą miały też swoich nadwornych kartografów, to niech pochwalą sie na tym forum...  :big tongue:

----------


## zuzka

Tak mi przykro, że nie udziela się nikt z moich okolic, czyli - KIELC!
Budowa - k.Miedzianej Góry, 13 km od Kielc.
Pozdrawiam resztę Polski  :smile:

----------


## EiP

Witam. 
Właśnie zaczelam budowe w Głoskowie k./ Piaseczna (woj. mazowieckie)
Pozdrawiam Ela

----------


## melatonina

wieś Kiełpin, Gmina Łomianki k/Warszawy, woj mazowieckie.

----------


## trebor

Powoli kończę budowę domku w Żaganiu, woj. lubuskie.

----------


## Mareg

Mareg - Katowice - Zarzecze

pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Zbychu

Zacząłem budowę w Tuszynie, mieszkam w Łodzi.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jprzedworski

Miejsca mało romantyczne. Mieszkam w Warszawie a planuję budowę w Kwirynowie koło Starych Babic. Coś między Grupą warszawską, a kampinoską   :Roll:

----------


## ilona75

A my właśnie zaczynamy -Pilchowice k. Gliwic
Pozdrawiam Ilona

----------


## Tom 1969

Jestem z Kalisza. Buduję się w Skalmierzycach - województwo wielkopolskie

----------


## KARO1

A ja zaczynam już niedługo w Bieniewicach k/Błonia

----------


## magmi

Czy ja się już meldowałam?  :Roll:  Skleroza... Na wszelki wypadek: Smolnica koło Gliwic...

----------


## Kaa

Witam Wszystkich i dołączam dzisiaj do Forum!
Budujemy się z mężem w gminie Kocmyrzów Luborzyca pod Krakowiem a dokładnie w Wysiołku Luborzyckim. Nazwa dobijająca ale grunt że okolica ładna. Polecam.

----------


## misia-28

Kalisz chyba po raz trzeci ale ja będę w przyszłości mieszkać w Kościelnej Wsi. Pozdrawiam wszystkich  :smile:

----------


## S.P.

Dobra 7 km od Szczecina.

----------


## ez

a ja zaczynam w Kamieńcu Wrocławskim koło Wrocławia. Dużo tu ludzi z okolic

----------


## aga_kraków

Sygneczów k/Wieliczki
Stan bieżący: pokrzywy po pas.
Sobie i podobnym życzę powodzenia.
Aga

----------


## dzichu

:D Stan zero. W tym tygodniu zaczynamy ciągnąć mury:-) Mysłowice - Dziećkowice. Pozdr.

----------


## A&D

Rzeszów, Staroniwa.

----------


## Greg_pu

Goleszów k. Cieszyna , a mieszkam w Ustroniu.
Kurcze jak tak patrzę na te lasy budów w okolicy , i ani jednego wpisu -
może kompiuteryzacja nie dotarła na śląsk Cieszyński   :Roll:

----------


## BeataGa

Witajcie!
Od wczoraj jestem z Wami, nasz domek będzie powstawał na peryferiach Płocka, mam nadzieję, że już za tydzień zaczniemy wykopy. 
Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## Senser

Ja jestem jak widać z Grodziska Maz. I też tu lub w jego bliskich okolicach chcę kupić działkę bud. na której to chcemy postawić swój domek...
Z ogromną przyjemnością porozmawiałbym z kimś kto może już ma za sobą lub jest w trakcie budowy na tych terenach?
Jeśli tak, to bardzo proszę o kontakt!

----------


## Paula75

Czy rozbudowa także klasyfikuje się do mapy??
Mając cichutką nadzieję, że tak zgłaszam się wraz z mężem z Częstochowy  :smile:

----------


## peilin

mieszkam w Truskawiu gm Izabelin pod Warszawa, a budowac sie bede tuz obok tzn Hornowek tez gm Izabelin

----------


## eska-j

Mieszkamy w Gdańsku. Będziemy mieszkać w Pomlewie, gm. Przywidz /25km od Gdańska/.

----------


## redek

Mieszkam w Krakowie. Budujemy we wsi Podolany, gm. Kalwaria Z.

----------


## Wit

Dybawka, gm. Krasiczyn, pow. Przemyśl ziemski, woj. podkarpackie

----------


## Aga J.G

Jestem Z Jeleniej Góry właśnie dołączyłam do forum,może spotkam tu ludzi z okolic mam zamiar budować się w Jeżowie Sudeckim koło Jeleniej Góry woj. dolnośląskie. Pozdrawiam wszystkich Aga.

----------


## Alis

Budowa Taciszów-Górny Śląsk- okolice Gliwic, Pyskowic.
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:  .

----------


## Rena

Jestem z Dąbrowy Górniczej a buduje w Poraju koło Częstochowy.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich i tych bliżej i tych dalej. Renata

----------


## Jayer

Wies Opypy, gm. i pow. Grodzisk Mazowiecki woj. Mazowieckie

----------


## trach

Bardzo serdecznie pozdrawiam wszystkich, niestety z daleeeeka, bo jak mi się zdaje nikt z Siedlec lub okolic jeszcze się tu nie zgłaszał.
Cóż, rejon jest na tyle biedny i zacofany, że ludzie jeszcze migrują w kierunku ze wsi do miasta, jak za socjalizmu i elektryfikacji. My zdecydowaliśmy inaczej i zostaliśmy okrzyknięci wariatami (nie, przesadziłem: za wariatów uznano nas już osiem lat temu, kiedy wyrzuciliśmy z domu raz na zawsze telewizor). 
Nasza budowa (siedlisko) rusza właśnie w Żelkowie, 5 km od granicy Siedlec w kierunku na Garwolin.

----------


## ewusia

Witaj Trach, zerknij na adres: http://www.szalega.com/Forum/mapa.html 
to jest mapa forumowiczów grupy warszawskiej a po jej prawej stronie strałka prowadzi do Siedlec a konkretnie do Mario. To chyba Twój krajan?
Zajrzyj do grupy warszawskiej, na pewno sie ucieszą   :Lol:

----------


## George

Nowa Dęba, woj. podkarpackie - wydawało mi się, że już skończyłem budowę, ale ... teraz się dopiero zaczęło ... najlepsze budowanie   :Lol:

----------


## marcin15

Łomianki koło Warszawy (a pochodzę spod Gdańska - Kartuzy)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wowka

Wykaz miejsc budowy "puchnie" coraz bardziej a obiecanej mapy jak nie ma tak nie ma   :cry:   .....

----------


## Senser

A jest też może mapa grupy Warszawskiej? Ja jestem z Grodziska Maz. 35 km na zach. od W-WY

----------


## Maluszek

Senser - mapa jest pod tym adresem:
http://www.szalega.com/Forum/mapa.html
Mapkę tworzy Maco  :big grin:

----------


## ipp

Kościerzyna w pomorskim. Pozdrowienia dla ewusi - jesteśmy prawie sąsiadami.

----------


## Shadock

A my walczymy o możliwość budowy naszego "domu marzeń" w Mysłowicach. Na razie jest to walka z administracją... mam nadzieję, że przy tym budowanie będzie już tylko przyjemnością   :Wink2:

----------


## Tommco

Melduje się Rąbień pod Łodzią. CHociaż patrząc na ilość forumowiczów z Rąbienia, niedługo forumowicze z Łodzi bedą wpisywać: " Kłania się Łódź - ta koło Rąbienia"   :Lol:

----------


## Gosia Łódź

Witam. To ja wielka nowicjuszka .... z Łodzi, a bede sie budować Andrzejów ( obecnie to Łódź ).
Bardzo chętnię ...odwiedzę właściciela Domku z gankiem - D44 :smile: ))))))))))))) 

Wszystkich pozdrawiam

----------


## rybka

Stare Babice k/Warszawy

----------


## AgnesK

Jeszcze mieszkam w Jeleniej Górze (mam nadzieję nie długo  :smile:  ) za jakiś czas (lepiej nie mówić jaki, żeby nie zapeszyć) mamy zamiar zamieszkać w Kowarach.

----------


## ryb_ka

Chojne k/Sieradza  - nasz pępek świata  :smile:

----------


## Honorata

Mieszkam w centrum Łodzi, buduję we wsi Dobra, gmina Stryków, 15 km. od Łodzi.

----------


## ewa720

Jestem z Gliwic
Buduję w Rybniku

----------


## radko25

tu Olsztyn tu Olsztyn, forum jak mnie słyszysz?

----------


## Cien

Ustanów koło Zalesia Górnego (  :big grin:  koło Piaseczna koło Warszawy  :big grin:  )
W tej chwili na etapie budowy poddasza i wyboru dachu

----------


## drapieżnik

Dzięki za naniesienie mnie na mapkę Warszawską. Miło się tam zabaczyć.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Joanna Glowacz

Wygiełzów k/Chrzanowa budujemy Wierzbę I z Horyzontu.

Joanna

----------


## wariat

Widzę że jestem pierwszy z Brzeziny (koło Wrocławia)aż dziw bierze że nie ma nikogo na forum.Tam się buduje ze 40 domków.  :ohmy:

----------


## Gregreg

Witam z Grudziądza, właśnie rozpoczynam budowę

----------


## Slawek :)

Hey,
ja wprawdzie nie do konca buduje, ale niech tam!
Galow, gm. Miekinia 1,5 km   :Lol:  na zach od Wrocka.
Pozdrowienia

----------


## ving

Adamowo k.Wolsztyny woj. Wielkopolskie

----------


## Krystian

... sezon się powoli kończy, zgłoszeń coraz mniej...  :sad:  
Ale i tak zgłosiło się TU na sześciu stronach tylko ok 5%   :ohmy:  zarejestrowanych forumowiczów...albo jeszcze mniej  :Confused:

----------


## Slayter

No to podbiję temat jak że jestem nowy na tym forum  :Lol:  

Kraków Nowa Huta

----------


## pi_ngwinek

:big grin:  
Konin sie klania

----------


## RAS

Witam Forum  :big grin:  
Radzymin k/ W-wy
pozdr.
RAS

----------


## Krystian

> Jesteśmy jak najbardziej za. Podawajcie skąd jesteście: miejscowość, gmina, województwo. Zrobimy mapę FORUM-owiczów.
> 
> <font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: redakcja dnia 2002-10-16 14:59 ]</font>


Rok przeleciał jak z bata strzelił a Redakcja....  :Confused:

----------


## caps.el

Stargard Szczeciński a dokładnie to Lipnik - nieopodal.  :big grin:

----------


## kores

Trąbki Wielkie, woj. pomorskie
(około 25 km od Gdańska)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## groszek 3

Niech żyje POMORZE.

----------


## Bazylka76

Rokietnica  pod Poznaniem

----------


## wlowik

Pomorskie, gm.Szemud, Kielno-Bożanka, ul.Piękna+Słoneczna, pod lasem...

----------


## Leszko

Pomorskie powiat Wejherowo(wg.mapy powiatu południowy-zachód),jeżeli chodzi o więcej danych to na RAZIE tyle ,aż korci mnie zapisać się na mapkę(nanieść).Mam stan surowy zamknięty w firmie nie wiedzą ,nie chcę żeby wiedzieli , sami wiecie jacy są ludzie zazdrośni(utopili by w łyżce wody).

----------


## Mita

Skok z Lublina do Krępca pod Lublinem.
Wieśniacy, trzymajmy się ciepło! 
My też mamy remizę (u nasz na wsi mówią: remizję), kapliczkę, szkołę (do której już chodzi nasze dziecko i chwali sobie zmianę miejskiej na wiejską, bo wyższy poziom).
Pozdrawiam z krainy buraka cukrowego   :big grin:  
Mita

----------


## wasanna

Psary koło Trzebini - Małopolska, zgłaszam trzy budowy  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  od przyszłej wiosny, na razie wszyscy mamy decyzje o warunkach zabudowy i zamówiliśmy projekty

----------


## KaeR

Śląsk/Świętokrzyskie, jesteśmy na etapie wyboru projektu!

----------


## kc

Tarnów (w połowie drogi między Krakowem a Rzeszowem)

----------


## Moira

Oj sorki. Jakoś umsknął mi ten wątek.
Więc naprawiam błąf i się melduję.
Izabela k/Konika Nowego (trasa na Mińsk Maz.)

----------


## Jolka

Wycinki Osowskie, przy drodze między Wólką Żabiowolską (trasa Katowicka) a Grodziskiem Mazowieckim

----------


## Ma(r)tado

Dwa dni łaziłam po forum niezalogowana bo mi co chwilę neo...stra...da zdychała (telekompromitacja pl)  :Evil:  Ale już jestem melduje Sieraków 
gm.Radzymin(koło Ciebie RAS) pow Wołomin   :smile:

----------


## kaśkam

Serdecznie pozdrawiam z Radomia.

----------


## mpalys

Aleksandrów Łódzki k. Łódzi    :big grin:

----------


## RYSZARD

Witam- na razie mieszkam bardzo daleko. Ale bede budował w poblizu
 Pozdrawiam.

----------


## TOMBAR

CZESTOCHOWA

----------


## Renia

Rzeszów

----------


## MARIOL

Dąbrowa Chotomowska, koło Jabłonnej - woj. mazowieckie  :Wink2:

----------


## Snowdwarf

Zabrze-Rokitnica,śląskie

----------


## Dąbrowa

Dąbrowa Górnicza, śląskie - na razie mam pozwolenie na budowę ale w marcu budowa ruszy pełną parą.

----------


## Kris'tof

Pozdrawiam z trzesacego sie bloku, w Polkowicach   :Roll:

----------

Tu stacja Brzeg.
( w opolskim)

----------

Snowdwarf - co z ta karpiowka? oddajesz za darmo?

----------


## Ulas

Sosnowiec woj. śląskie.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## witcomic

Komorniki k/Poznania

----------


## henzo

WITAM budowniczych.
Mój domek powstaje w Białobrzegach 15 km od Płocka i też bardzo,
bardzo pięky.Pozdrowienia  :big grin:

----------


## dachowiec

Miauuuuuuuu

Póki co puste pole, z płotkiem, prądem i wodą ... pod lasem ... blisko Obornik Śląskich... oczywiście Kocie Wzgórza

----------


## Babette

Witam

Kęty koło Bielska- Białej

----------


## joanka77

Kraków  :smile:

----------


## abc

Łochowice gm Białe Błota koło Bydgoszczy Kujawsko-Pomorskie

pOZDRAWIAM  :oops:

----------


## kaj

Stalowa Wola- buduję w miejscowości Agatówka , prawda, że ładna nazwa

----------


## Arthee

Dobra ( to dobre miejsce na domek  :smile:  ) kolo Szczecina

----------


## czupurek

No to chyba tu też się zgłoszę. Buduję w Dołujach koło Szczecina (projekt muratora dom 04 z bardzo poważnymi zmianami niestety)

----------


## Padre

Przepraszamy, ze dopiero tak pozno, ale  :smile:  lepiej pozno niz wcale.

Minsk Mazowiecki (a w zasadzie wies Targowka, ktora juz niedlugo bedzie wchlonieta przez Minsk  :smile: )

----------


## markos

Piaseczno koło Warszawy. Połowa stanu surowego

----------


## MIWANCZYK

Cześć

Miedniewice koło Skierniewic

----------


## Darwol

Witam, 
Aleksandrów koło Łodzi  :big grin:

----------


## Joasia

wieś Blizne Jasińskiego, gm. Stare Babice (na zachód od Warszawy).
Joasia.

----------


## evcik1

Mieszkam  w Brzegu Dolnym buduje niedaleko  :wink:

----------


## Wiech

Jestem z Wrocławia buduje się w Kamieńcu Wrocławskim.Pozdrawiam Wiech.

----------


## marchall

Rybnik / Śląsk

----------


## pete

Jestem uczestnikiem forum od kilku dni, obsewrwatorem dłużej.
Buduję się na skaraju Puszczy Białowieskiej pod Hajnówką.
pozdrawiam Piotr

----------


## Mała

Cześć wszystkim, jestem nowa   :big grin:  
Jak szczęście, urzędnicy i bank dopomogą to wiosną ruszy budowa w Nieborowicach koło Gliwic, gmina Pilchowice, woj. śląskie na super działce o pow. 1900m2. I szczerze mówiąc jednocześnie mnie to cieszy i przeraża.
Pozdrawiam
Mała

----------


## Maggie



----------


## Maggie

Mieszkam w Szczecinie, chcę budować w Dominikowie, gmina Drawno (Zachodniopomorskie)

----------


## Józia S.

Mieszkam w Gryfinie i buduję w okolicach (Pniewo - bardzo ostatnio modne do budowania). Strasznie się cieszę, że niedługo będę wieśniaczką, spełni się marzenie mojego życia.

----------


## piotras

piotr Skoki wlkp

----------


## ara

u stóp Łysicy w Górach Świętokrzyskich

pozdr.  :big tongue:

----------


## tampiko

Tu narazie jest pastwisko ale bedzie San Francisco   :Lol:  .Suchorzow k/Baranowa Sandomierskiego /miasta   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:  /

----------


## mik99

Mazowieckie powiat Legionowo.
Projekt wybrany, uzgodnienia i pozwolenia w ręku.

Od Marca, jak pogoda dopisze chcę ropoczynać walkę.

----------


## Gierga

Na razie Gdynia...ale w przyszłości (mam nadzieje) BOJANO  :wink:

----------


## Ands

A ja ? Jak się zmieszczę na mapie obok marekrzy, kiedy to rzut beretem?
Jedna gmina, sąsiednie miejscowości. Nie wiedziałem, że forumowicz marekrzy buduje koło mnie. Pozdrawiam !!!
Buduję w Tomaszowicach gmina Jastków koło Lublina.

----------


## Szymeq

No to i ja w końcu dorzucę :
Błonie  30 km na zach od Stolicy  :big grin:

----------


## deha

Stolica Podlasia. Budujemy a właściwie wykańczamy z opcją obowiązkowej przeprowadzki latem.

----------


## czupurek

No to tutaj też się wpisz
Dołuje koło Szczecina

----------


## kasiakey

A ja mieszkam na innym lądzie niż większość z Was może nawet niż wszyscy, na wyspie Uznam w Świnoujściu  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## pewal

Dzień dobry, czy zastałem ..... no właśnie kogoś z Częstochowy.
Budowa w Częstochowie dzielnica Stradom - Zacisze. Wprawdzie zacząłem od kupna stanu surowego ale problemy taaaaaakie same .Pozdr

----------


## gorgu

Szukam i szukam i nie mogę nikogo znaleźć ze swoich okolic czyli spod Legnicy. Chodzi mi o osoby z Kunic, Spalonej etc. Może ktoś znajdzie mnie?

----------


## nowaczka

Buszkowy koło Gdańska.Pozdrawiam.  :big grin:

----------


## Baru

Łańcut k. Rzeszowa woj. podkarpackie

----------


## bws22

Granica k/Pruszkowa

----------


## Kołatka

Gdynia, w dzielnicy Wiczlino

----------


## zdzichu

Witam   :Lol:  
Jestem z Jaworzna (śląskie) a mam zamiar wybudować dom w/g projektu ZUZIA w Spytkowicach.

pozdrawiam

Ale w międzyczasie nastąpiła zmiana i chyba to będzie Adriana.

----------


## hubiii

witam ! (moj pierwszy post  :big tongue:  ) 
Hubert z Dlugoleki kolo Wroclawia... nie buduje na razie .. ale moze za niedlugo  :smile:  ciesze sie  ze bede mogl kozystac z dobrodziejstw forum i uwag innych forumowiczow ... pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## ga

Gmina Dobra pod Szczecinem! Tesko, dziekujemy za fajne posty na forum, bardzo sie przydaly w trakcie naszej budowy!

----------


## Adasko

Witam!!!
Projekt "W prymulkach" okolice Dęblina lub jak kto woli okolice Ryk. Województwo lubelskie.

----------


## Marzek

Co prawda już się przedstawialiśmy gdzie indziej, ale tu też się wpiszemy.
Odrano Wola, 300 m za tablicą Grodzisk Mazowicki - koniec.
Ja, żona i synek.

----------


## Bogart

Jestem z Gdańska buduje w Sopocie. Pozdrawiam  :Lol:

----------


## Tommi

Granica k/Pruszkowa

pozdrawiam
Tommi

----------


## ewa dragon

cześć ja jestem z okolic szczecina też wieś koło Goleniowa

----------


## Gayga

Pragne tez sie zameldowac mieszkam w Katowicach a buduje w Ok.Buska-Zdroj......NIECH zyje polska wies....  :big grin:  ......domek moj Kurza Stopka sie nazywa  :Lol:

----------


## Rysiu

A ja mieszkam czasowo w Nowej Zelandii, nie buduje tu domu. I co teraz?

Witam i pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów!!!

----------


## brachol

Krzesiny w Poznaniu kolo lotniska

----------


## AnetaS

Zwięczyca, gm. Boguchwała, woj. podkarpackie

----------


## McŁoś

Królewskie Miasto Kraków!
Dzielnica Podgórze-Rybitwy.

P.s. Mały apelik do twórców mapy Krakowskiej o umieszczenie mnie na niej.

Z góry dziękuję!

----------


## Olsen

Czesc ja swoja dzalke mam w okolicach Konstancina-Jezioryn a dokladnie Chyliczki

Pozdrwaiam Olsen

----------


## ewak

Jestem z Gdyni, uciekłam i zaczęłam remont we Władysławowie. Okazało się bardziej gwarne( szczególnie latem) niż Gdynia! Właśnie kupiłam działkę w Domatówku koło Wejherowa, pod lasem spokój i cisza. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr

Pochodzę z Dusznik Zdroju, rezydowałem we Wrocławiu a obecnie zakotwiczyłem w Lesznie. Czy na długo ? Raczej na stałe. Pozstanowiłem zybudować dom.
Pozdrawiam moich starych forumowych znajomych. Pamiętacie spotkanie we Wrocławskiej Piramidzie?
 :big grin:

----------


## Piotr

Pochwalcie się waszymi domami. Czekam na maile z fotkami.

----------


## tommi5

Jeszcze jestem mieszkańcem Lublina, mam nadzieję, że nie za długo. Domek stanie 3km od miasta w miejscowości Ćmiłów.

PS. Może są tu jacyś sąsiedzi?

----------


## Piotr

No troszkę szkoda że tak daleko.
A mapy wciąż ani widu ani słychu. Droga redakcjo ? Kiedy się wybudzicie z zimowego snu ??

----------


## ZAC

Przyjażń k Gdańska

----------


## polanka

Pęgów, gmina Oborniki Śl. powiat Trzebnica.
To jest na północny-zachód od Wrocławia.

----------


## anna99

Pochodzimy z Lublina, tam mieszkaliśmy 40 lat. Teraz mieszkamy w Łodzi a budujemy w Aleksandrowie Łódzkim.

----------


## magdah

a my będziemy mieć domek w Tarnowie Podgórnym, niedaleko Poznania :smile:

----------


## czyzb

Łoś woj. mazowieckie

----------


## miwol

Jelcz-Laskowice, k/o Wrocka zgłasza się!

 Kto jest "stąd" niech da głos   :big grin:  

 Miwol

----------


## i&w

Gliwice.Miałam mieć już swięta wielkanoce na nowym,ale ci fachowcy!!!
Nie dać się FACHOWCOM

----------


## AVID

WARSZAWA

----------


## Piotrek1

KRAKÓW-Kobierzyn

----------


## dana15

Góraszka pod Warszawą  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## agula 212

Jestesmy ze slaska. Teraz mieszkamy w Gliwicach, a nasz domeczek powstaje w Pyskowicach :smile:

----------


## Wociek

Witam wszystkich,

Od dwóch dni jestem forumowiczem   :oops:  ,

działka w Pilchowie k/Szczecina
start budowy - zaraz po mrozach

Pozdrawiam
Wociek   :Wink2:

----------


## areksam

Witam,
Mieszkam w Łodzi, ale jak wybuduję dom to będę mieszkał w Aleksandrowie Łódzkim.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## guit

hej
jestem ze Świdnika, pracuję w Lublinie, a domek stoi w Krępcu koło Świdnika

pozdr,

Zbyszek

----------


## bikosa

Dobra k. Szczecina

----------


## Wakmen

Może i ja się tutaj wpiszę?
A więc: Kielno (w sumie 1,5 km od Kielna na prawo od drogi Kielno - Kowalewo), gmina Szemud, woj. pomorskie.

----------


## dana15

Ja też się chcę wpisać. Moja budowa znajduje się w Góraszce. (wyjazd z Warszawy na Lublin)  :smile:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## rogi

Legionowo k/W-wy

----------


## bikosa

Dana 15- w Góraszce? Tam gdzie te słynne pokazy? Ale fajnie!  :Lol:

----------


## Pati13

Jestesmy z Grodu Smoka, sie buduje w Wielkiej Wsi pod Krakowem.  :big grin:

----------


## AdaśP

:big grin:  Cześć
Jestem ze Zduńskiej Woli, mieszkam i pracuję w Łodzi, a będę budował w Zofiówce k/Tuszyna.

----------


## Nulla

Hejka!

Jesteśmy z Warszawy a budujemy sie w wsi Łomna.

Pozdrowionka

----------


## paweldkomornik

*Drawsko Pomorskie - zachodniopomorskie*

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

My jesteśmmy z Koszalina a budujemy w Konikowie (odległość 5 km).

----------


## JAK

Budowa we wsi Wilcza Gora, gmina Lesznowola (pod Warszawa).

Jarek

----------


## beru

:Wink2:  *CZESTOCHOWA*

----------


## jackus

:Wink2:  
Dąbrowa Chotomowska -

----------


## Maras Wlkp

Swarzędz Gmina Swarzedz , WLKP

----------


## Piątka

:smile: hej, hej wszystkim. My jesteśmy z Warszawy, a planujemy budowę w Wiązownie. Pozdrawiamy

----------


## partner

Witajcie. Będziemy zaczynać budowę domu D 07 PRAKTYCZNY w okolicach Bydgoszczy.

----------


## magdowka

Prochowice, powiat Legnica, wojewodztwo dolnoslaskie

----------


## dawid73

Lębork się melduje a dokładnie Lubowidz

----------


## gagat

Stare Bogaczowice k/Wałbrzycha.
Jest ktos z okolicy?

----------

Ząbkowice śł -jakieś 65 km od wrocławia

----------


## Agawa

Ja z Gdańska a bedziemy budowac się w Przemysławiu kierunek Krynica Morska jakieś 30 km od Gdańska.

----------


## MALINKA

Deszczno koło Gorzowa Wlkp.

----------


## deny

Rybnik  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## majsterek

Swinoujście  :big grin:

----------


## wojtus-wika

najpiekniejsze miasto - LODZ.

----------


## Ozi

Piła

----------


## Gregor 456

Tuczempy kolo Jaroslawia    Ladnie tam   :Wink2:

----------


## zofija

Białystok

----------


## Pikuś

Rybnik od zawsze

----------


## tomstan

Turek - małe miasto w Wilekopolskim

----------


## Greku

OLSZTYN WITA WAS  :big grin:

----------


## Redwald

Ostrowiec Św-Krzyski  :smile:

----------


## Qura

Obecnie Warszawa (od niecałych 8 lat), wcześniej Bielsko-Biała (5 lat), a na smym poczatku Kluczbork w woj. Opolskim.
W przyszłości ... kto to wie

----------


## tam

Z Kielc do Niestachowa   :Roll:

----------


## KAS01

Morzyczyn nad jeziorem Miedwie. 5km od Stargardu Szczecinskiego.

----------


## keram

Sulechów woj.Lubuskie pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Sil

Hej wszystkim! Jestem gdynianką, ale od jakiegoś czasu mieszkam w Grudziądzu- przywlekło mnie za mężem  :Wink2:  Dlatego budowa pod Grudziądzem. Jeśli znalazłby się ktoś, kto też tu buduje, niech da znać. Pozdrawiam!!

----------


## Agnieszek

Hejo! Tu Warszawa Wawer. Właśnie dziś rozpoczęliśmy budowę!
Pozdro dla wszystkich Forumowiczów!  :big grin:

----------


## BOGDANO

jestem ze świdnicy koło wrocławia 65 tyś ludności fajna mieścina zapraszam do odwiedzenia      :big grin:

----------


## chemik

Witam!

Jaworzno - Zachodnia Małopolska.

----------


## aPa

Hej, hej !

A my jesteśmy z Wrocławia, a niedługo z Chrząstawy Wielkiej koło fantastycznego lasu !

----------


## redyeti

Witam! Reda k. Gdyni  :smile:

----------


## wolar

Buduję w Borach Dolnośląskich między zalewem, Kwisą i zamkiem w Kliczkowie. Wokół same lasy. Do najbliższego miasta 12 km. Ta miescowość to Osiecznica w powiecie bolesławieckim.

----------


## Jarek2

Mogilno gmina Mogilno powiat Mogilno woj. Kujawsko-pomorskie na trasie kolejowej między Gnieznem a Inowrocławiem lub dalej między Bydgoszczą i Poznaniem. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek2

Mogilno gmina Mogilnopowiat Mogilno woj. Kujawsko-pomorskie na trasie kolejowej między Gnieznem a Inowrocławiem lub dalej między Bydgoszczą i Poznaniem. Pozdrawiam

----------


## szprotka

Dziećmierowo - gmina Kórnik pod Poznaniem - woj. wielkopolskie   :big grin:  

Szprotka i Rekinek  :smile:

----------


## Senser

Budowa w Musułach, gm. Żabia Wola (Musuły są również obok wsi Radonie)

----------


## tola

Mieszkam w Bialymstoku - dom buduje w Kleosinie, obrzeza Bialegostoku!!!  :big tongue:

----------


## polanka

Widzę że nie można się doczekać na redakcję więc zrobiłem mapę sam:

http://www.murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26041

Grzegorz

----------


## szafri

buduję dom w Chwaszczynie koło Gdyni - proszę umieszczenie mnie na mapie

dzięki

----------


## berka

:Lol:  wita Poznań

----------


## tom soyer

Kiekrz k/Poznania  :big grin:

----------


## agamon

Kol. Prawiedniki- 6 km od Lublina w kierunku na Bilgoraj- Przemyśl-Lwów

----------


## wukan

Świdnik k. Lublina

Pozdrawiam

Wukan

----------


## Brzózka

:big grin:   Dzialke kupiliśmy w Zakrzewie kolo Poznania.Gmina Dopiewo.Tam wlaśnie stanie nasz domek.

----------


## PPawluk

Lublin - buduje w południowej części miasta (niedaleko Zalewu Zemborzyckiego)

----------


## bartar

Witam wszystkich!
 Budujemy dom pod modrzewiem2 w Dobrzykowich.

----------


## polanka

> Witam wszystkich!
>  Budujemy dom pod modrzewiem2 w Dobrzykowich.


Korzystajac z tego postu mam prosbe:
- prosze podawac nazwy miejscowosci w bezokoliczniku... W tym przypadku jak to bedzie: Dobrzykowy ? Dobrzykowia? Nie mam pojecia...
- w przypadku malych miejscowosci prosze podawac kilka wiekszych w najblizszym sasiedztwie. 
- To samo dotyczy popularnych nazw - np. miejscowosci o nazwie Dąbrowa jest w Polsce ze dwie setki...
- w przypadku dużych miast proszę podawać chociaż dzielnicę 
- osoby które chcą skorygować to co wpisały wcześniej w tym wątku proszę *dopisywać* się w tym wątku z dopiskiem 'korekta'

Grzegorz

----------


## Anna Wiśniewska

Konikowo koło Koszalina

----------


## bartar

> Witam wszystkich!
>  Budujemy dom pod modrzewiem2 w miejscowosci Dobrzykowice-okolice Wrocławia. Jest to miejscowość w której stoją do dzisiaj domy Kargula i Pawlaka i w nich kręcono film Sami Swoi

----------


## Monika L.

Chrząstawa Mała k. Wrocławia.

----------


## yares

Kalinówka  k. Lublina

----------


## rubin23

Lubaczów

----------


## daniell

RADOM OSIEDLE MICHAŁÓW ZAJEBISTA STREFA PRZEKRĘTÓ I PRZEWAŁÓW...

----------


## joola

Gdańsk - Osowa  :big grin:  

pozdrawiam

----------


## kozbi

Serdecznie pozdrawiam
Buduję w miejscowości KALNA koło Żywca

----------


## antena

Witam wszystkich  :big tongue:  . Do własnego domu to mi jeszcze daleko, ale działka już jest   :Wink2:  
Polanka, jeśli możesz to umieść mnie na mapce - miejscowość Nasielsk, na północ od Warszawy (niedaleko Jagny).

----------


## Szuruś

:ohmy:  Witam. Zaczynam budowe w Zielonej Łące gm. Pleszew WIELKOPOLSKIE . Pozdrowienia[/img]

----------


## lusia

witam
my mamy swoje "włości" w bojanie  :big grin:  koło gdyni
zaczynamy budowę za miesiąc.
lusia i juras

----------


## niciacia

Jestem z Torunia, a buduję pod Toruniem - Głogowo

----------


## postal

Gliwice

----------


## Remus

Białystok. Taka mapa to fajny pomysł.

----------


## [email protected]

Witam, buduję w Mysłakowicach-miejscowości  położonej  pomiędzy Jelenia Górą a Karpaczem, przy drodze do Karpacza.  Jestem na etapie bloczków fundamentowych.   :Lol:  Pozdrawiam Aga

----------

a może będzie forum budowniczych ???????????(tych co budują forumowiczów domy)

----------


## Bilek

Reda koło Gdyni

----------


## ALF

Piotrków Trybunalski woj. łódzkie

----------


## kafelka

Jelenia Góra, a właściwie bliska okolica.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich Krajan.

----------


## anita200

Witam,
buduję sie w Gorzowie Wlkp.
pozdrawiam wszystkich   :Lol:

----------


## ewak39

Dzien dobry!

Ojrzanow gmina Zabia Wola

Serdeczne pozdrowienia
Ewa

----------


## jolly

kontaktujcie się sąsiedzi!!!

----------


## oliwkaik

WILKÓW k.KRAKOWA - gmina Kocmyrzów - Luborzyca!
Może ktoś jest z okolic? Chętnie poznam!  :Wink2:

----------


## Przemko

Witam
Jestesmy ze Szczecina ale budujemy w Borzysławcu, gm. Goleniów.

Pozdrawiamy
Przemek i Marzena

----------


## oliwkaik

Przemko i Jolly - wiecie że budujecie w jednej miejscowości!!!???  :big grin:  
Może i ja też znajdę jakiegoś sąsiada   :big tongue:  ?

----------


## Przemko

tak, juz wiemy :-) 
i cieszy nas to.

----------


## echo

budujemy w Cieszynie  :big grin:  
czy ktoś z Was buduje w okolicy???  :ohmy:

----------


## Monika Malinowska

Buduję w Książenicach, 1-2 od trasy katowickiej, 25 km do Janek.
Co zrobić żeby umiejscowić się na mapce?. Pozdrawiam MM

----------


## Tomasz Zywer

Witam, jeszcze nic nie buduje ale za to planuje
Jaworzno - tu powstaje plan
Lipnik - tam bedzie inwestycja  :smile: 

pozdrawiam!

----------

Witam Serdecznie;

Jestem z Bydgoszczy, reprezentuję P.W. L-NET Producenta Oprogramowania Komputerowego, ponadto Bardzo Dobrego Producenta serwisów www.


Z Poważaniem

Józef Kozubek
www.teczka.com

----------


## SLAWEK_L

Pozwolenie na budowę prawomocne za tydzien i ostro za budowę Miedziana Góra - Kielce   :ohmy:

----------


## polanka

Uaktualniam mapę do tego miejsca, lada dzień ją opublikuję.

Grzegorz

----------


## LES

KRAKÓW

----------


## Stanlay

> Uaktualniam mapę do tego miejsca, lada dzień ją opublikuję.
> 
> Grzegorz


Dołącz jeszcze mnie - Ostrów Mazowiecka

 :smile:   :smile:

----------


## PIPI

MORAWICA KOŁO KIELC

----------


## BeHuM

Szczytniki (gm. Kórnik) - tuż pod Poznaniem (mam nadzieję w tym roku zacząć   :big grin:  )

----------


## bryza

Buduję w Tychach   :big grin:

----------


## bryza

Buduję w Tychach   :big grin:

----------


## ifoni

Witam 
ja z Kielc, świętokrzyskie  :smile:  a budujemy w Sokołów Górny - 27 km za Kielcami (w stronę Krakowa)
Pozdrówka
Iwona

----------


## lawka

Witamy !
Jesteśmy z Wrocławia ,a budujemy w Dobrzykowicach.Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich naszych sąsiadów   :big grin:

----------


## wemil

Buduje sie w Jabłonnie koło Warszawy.

----------


## winner

Białystok Klepacze gmina Choroszcz

----------


## slawo-Osiek

Witam
Właśnie kończymy budowę w Osieku 13km od Oświęcimia

Pozdrawiamy
Sławek i Magda

----------


## winner

kazdy sie wpisuje a mapa kiedy bedzie? Moze nikt jej nie tworzy.

----------


## polanka

> kazdy sie wpisuje a mapa kiedy bedzie? Moze nikt jej nie tworzy.


Uaktualniona i nawet trochę rozbudowana wersja:

http://republika.pl/przeciecia/murator/pl-murator.htm

inne warianty:
http://republika.pl/przeciecia/murat...id-murator.jpg
http://republika.pl/przeciecia/murat...ig-murator.jpg

Mam nadzieję że administrator forum ściągnie je na serwer muratora i nie będzie się trzeba martwić że zostanie przekroczony godzinny limit transferu darmowego konta.

Grzegorz

----------


## Martini

witam wszystkich   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
 buduję d21, Obłotne koło Sulechowa, woj. Lubuskie
pozdrawiam   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Martini

----------


## agnes0204

co prawda w piątek mam dostać pozwolenie ale co tam w końcu to mapa forumowivczów. nasz dom na 102 będzie koło Strzelec

----------


## trobe

Cześć. Jeszcze nie buduję ale przymierzam się w Szczecinie, na Warszewie. Pozdrawiam. trobe

----------


## mh

mieszkam w Tychach, buduję w okolicach Mikołowa (Gostyń) Akację II  :big grin:

----------


## Marcel2000

Witam wszystkich - buduję okolice Wrocławia

----------

witam
ja buduje w warszawie a dokladniej komorow
mam nadzieje ze za 2 lata sie wprowadze
pozdrawiam

----------


## w.rob

stawiam swój wymarzony domek w Legionowie, pod Warszawą...


pozdrowionka dla Wszystkich budujących...
Robert

----------


## loop

Miasteczko Śląskie moje miasto.

A ta mapa to już gdzieś jest w jakiejś wersji roboczej? Czy jest dla Górnego Śląska coś takiego jak ma Wrocław http://gps.prv.pl/murator/wroclaw.jpg?

----------


## Tom_Poznan

Buduję w Biskupicach Wlkp. / k Poznania

----------


## aga_

Budujemy w Rokietnicy Woj.Wlkp Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich z okolicy i nie tylko

----------


## badi

A ja się buduję w Łomiankach koło W-wy. Ciekawe czy ktoś jeszcze buduje się w okolicy.

----------


## trybusz

Żarki- Letnisko
dawne woj. częstochowskie
Henryk

----------


## trybusz

Żarki- Letnisko
dawne woj. częstochowskie
Henryk

----------


## Teri

Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie. Buduje dom w Swieradowie Zdroju (Wojewodztwo Dolnoslaskie) Czy mam sasiadow?  Pozdrawiam Teri

----------


## McŁoś

Polanka
Wielkie Dzięki za umieszczenie mnie na MAPIE.

 :big tongue:  Super sprawa taka Mapka !!!   :big grin:

----------


## MICHU

Witam wszystkich. My kończymy dom w Wierzycach pow. Gniezno.Mam nadzieję,że nie tylko go skończymy ale i też zamieszkamy.  :Wink2:

----------


## SLAWEK_L

Kielce budowa w Miedzianej Górze

----------


## Maxtorka

Witam , budujemy i mamy zamiar jeszcze w tym roku zamieszkać w Osielsku koło Bydgoszczy . Zgłaszamy akces do mapy forumowiczów .

Pozdrawiamy   :Wink2:  

Maxtorka i Maxtor

----------

:Lol:   Czesc . Od kwietnia tego roku budujemy nasz domek na wsi -  Siekierczyn ( gmina ) -  kolo Lubania ( dolnoslaskie ).
Pozdrawiam wszystkich serdecznie.

----------


## Latarnik

Serdecznie wszystkich pozdrawiam.
Buduję "Dom w Rozmarynie" w Rościęcinie koło Kołobrzegu  :smile:

----------


## bodzio_g

Witam wszystkich, jestem z Bierunia (śląsk). Nara.

----------


## sidney

My z zoną budujemy w Warszawie na Zaciszu już mamy stan surowy otwarty  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Sonika

...

----------


## Be.ata

Dzień dobry!  :big grin:  
My jeszcze nie budujemy,ale juz lada moment... To bedzie wieś Marylka koło Złotokłosu ,28 km.od Warszawy, w powiecie piaseczyńskim.

Pozdrawiamy wszystkich budujących!!!
 Beata z chłopakami.  :cool:

----------


## ~Joanka

Nowa Wieś k. Rybnika

----------


## hafciareczka

> Jesteśmy jak najbardziej za. Podawajcie skąd jesteście: miejscowość, gmina, województwo. Zrobimy mapę FORUM-owiczów.
> 
> <font size=-1>[ Ta Wiadomość była edytowana przez: redakcja dnia 2002-10-16 14:59 ]</font>


     Witam , zaczynamy budowe domu Irys w Kobylnicy pod Słupskiem. Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## Sobol

Pozdrawiam wszystkich!!!
Będę budował dom w Malborku.

----------


## kwadrat

Jesteśmy z Błonia 30 km. od Warszawy, dom już stoi, aktualnie wykańczamy wnętrze.

http://foto.onet.pl/albumy/album.htm...4&kat=0&a=kwad

----------


## Funia

ULIM - 8 kilometrów od centrum Gorzowa Wlkp.

----------


## jagam

Przymierzam się do budowy domu w Porębie Żegoty- woj. małopolskie

----------


## jamles

> Nowa Wieś k. Rybnika


zapraszam do Klubu Budujących Grupa Górny Śląsk....
http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...=399768#399768

----------


## pio2

NAKŁO nad NOTECIĄ, KUJ.-POMORSKIE 
http://foto.onet.pl/albumy/album.htm...20notecią&k=2

----------


## Jacek33

Ja buduję (wlasciwie to juz zbudowalem), wykanczam w Zabkach kolo W-wy.

Prosze o miejsce na mapce ....

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mxk

Czernichów k/ krakowa budowa i zameldowanie pozdrawiam!  :big grin:

----------


## wojtekn

:big grin:   Pyrlandia a konkretnie Poznań melduje się   :big grin:

----------


## marcenka

"Marcenka" Łazy k/W-wy w kierunku na Kraków za Magdalenką

----------


## Aggi

Witam wszystkich. Buduje w Kalonce - Lodz. Pozdrawiam  :big tongue:

----------


## marcenka

tak jak napisałam .Łazy k/Warszawy.Wylot z Warszawy w kierunku na Kraków.Byłabym wdzięczna gdybyście mogli mnie umieścić na mapie grupy warszawskiej
pzdr
marcenka

----------


## EBU

Mieszkam weWrocławiu a będę w Radwanicach  :Lol:

----------


## EBU

Mieszkam weWrocławiu a będę w Radwanicach  :Lol:

----------


## Freddiex3

Witam 
ŁOSICE

----------


## kacha110

Wrocław
buduję w Czernicy Wr.

----------


## batomi

Działke już mam za jakiś czas ruszy budowa we Wrocławiu osiedle Książe Małe  :Lol:

----------


## robert skitek

architekt - tychy  :smile:

----------


## jfilemonowicz

Kraków  :smile:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zochna

ja na razie buduje w marzeniach.. ale wkrotce mam nadzieje, ze w 
real'u : Koleczkowo . Teraz mieszkam w Gdyni

Pzdr
 :big grin:  
Zoska

----------


## Zochna

Zapomnialam dodac ze  Gdynia lezy obok Koleczkowa  :Wink2:

----------


## Michał_B.

Ursus pod Warszawą, woj. mazowieckie  :Lol:

----------


## buba48

Szczytniki Małe k/Legnicy (dolnośląskie)   :big grin:

----------


## markus_gdynia

Bojano, gmina Szemud, powiat Wejherowo. A tak dokładnie dwa rzuty beretem na zachód od mojej ukochanej GDYNI.

----------


## andzia28

Mieszkam w Lublinie

----------


## Basia Z.

Pochodzę z Gdyni, mieszkam w Rumi, działkę mam w Gdyni i tam mam nadzieję w niedalekiej przyszłości wybudować swój domek marzeń

----------


## ŚWIEŻYNKA

Żory k. Rybnika Górny Śląsk  :big grin:

----------


## mechanics

Słupno k/Radzymina, na razie kupiłem działkę  :smile: , ale juz przymierzam się do zakupu projektu.

----------


## Miśki

Pochodzimy z Polic k/Szczecina, mieszkamy w Tonsbergu w Norwegii, ale dzialke kupilismy w Tanowie k/Szczecina. Teraz szukamy projektu i czekamy na zatwierdzenie planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego  :big grin:

----------


## ciku

Budujemy sie w Wilamowicach kolo Bielska Bialej.

----------


## wiec

Krotoszyce koło Legnicy (dolnośląskie)

----------


## ciku

Nie rozumiem - co z ta mapa? Powstala rzeczywiscie mapa tylko ja jej nie widze, czy tylko wpisujecie swoje miejscowosci?

----------


## aldi

ja ja ja też chcę zaznaczyć swoją obecość,

jak na początek mam stan zero
buduję w Antoniowie / Dąbrowa Górnicza/śląskie

----------


## Aneta i Christian Felix

hi, zamierzamy budowac w Przemkowie woj.dolnoslaskie  :big tongue:

----------


## badi

Buduję w Dąbrowie Leśnej pod Warszawą. Kierunek na Gdańsk.

----------


## amo

Budujemy w Wielgowie, dzielnicy Szczecina.  :big tongue:

----------


## Seluch

Czerwonak kolo Poznania tam bedzie Zuzia stala   :big grin:   :big tongue:

----------


## Izabela i Bogusław

No cóz, to i my się zgłaszamy.
Aktualnie Mielec w podkarpackim a budujemy swoją Idalię  ...też w Mielcu ale bardziej na peryferiach. Narazie mamy las z dwóch stron a obok kilku sąsiadów a co dalej zobaczymy. 
Widziałem zgłoszenia kilku osób z Podkarpacia, ale z Mielca chyba jesteśmy pierwsi. 
Pozdrawiamy wszystkich !!!

----------


## Pyza1

Lublin rosnie w sile, budujemy w Motyczu pod samym Lublinem  :Smile: 

Pyza1 i evevet

----------


## jovanka

Świnoujście-Przytór

----------


## Teska

teska


  mieszkałam w szczecinie - teraz mieszkam w Kościnie - na linii granicznej przed Lubieszynem...

----------


## S.P.

Od trzech miesięcy Dobra pod Szczecinem.

----------


## Marynka

Mieszkam w Szczecinie, będę mieszkać w Kliniskach k/Szczecina

----------


## Edith

Częstochowa   :Lol:

----------


## nbpm

Jestem z Wiskitek k/Żyrardowa  :o

----------


## impuls

okszów k/chełma

----------


## zuczek

Kostrzyn Wlkp się kłania. Tu mieszkam obecnie i tu zostanę. Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Janko Muzykant

Łubianka k/Torunia.Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich

----------


## rosa

Mieszkam w Łodzi. Buduję za Zgierzem. 
Gdzie można zobaczyć tą mapkę? Pozdrowienia.

----------


## DonMaliniacco

Biala Podlaska

----------


## yarck

Mieszkam w Gliwicach. Zamierzam wybudować się w Pyskowicach.

----------


## marblah

Marian z Jaworzna

----------


## bexy

Cześć. Sandomierz.

----------


## ozborn

PIONKI POWIAT RADOM[/b]

----------


## p_wojtek

:cool:  MELDUJE SIĘ KRAKÓW  :big grin:     "to super pomysł chętnie zobacze taką mapke"

----------


## askend

Wilkszyn k/Wroclawia

----------


## TópTuś

Wylegitymuje sie i ja   :big tongue:   Mieszkam-Żyrardów, budowa będzie Henryszew, kolo Żyrardowa, woj. Mazowieckie, kolo Grodziska Maz...   :cool:

----------


## Whisper

No to i ja... Mieszkam w Warszawie, a budować się będę w Rudej (Rudzie?) koło Tarczyna.

----------


## HM

Witam wszystkich!
Czy jest ktoś z Torunia - bo ja tak.

----------


## akacja

Łódź wita!!  :big grin:  
Mieszkam w Łodzi, budowa będzie w Starowej Górze pod Łodzią.
Czy tę mapę można już zobaczyć?
Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## Wojty

narazie mieszkamy we Wrocławiu, ale budujemy sie w Kamiencu Wroclawskim (wioska polozona bezposrednio przy granicy Wroclawia)

----------


## mx

Witam,a ja buduję prawie w Gliwicach czyli Szałsza gmina Zbrosławice powiat Tarnowskie Góry.

----------


## aha26

Legionowo pod Warszawa.

----------


## swbeata

Biłgoraj, woj. lubelskie.

----------


## tybcia

Białystok  Dojlidy Górne

----------


## pyrka

A mapa zdąży powstać w tym stuleciu?

----------


## REX RoD

Budowa :  Borówiec, gm. Kórnik, pow. Poznań, woj. Wielkopolskie, POLSKA   :Lol:  
Mieszkam: Poznań   :cool:

----------


## Lucy B.

rowniez Szczecin !!! witam jestem tu calkiem nowa hehe

----------


## Janewa

Mieszkam w Bytomiu i buduję w Bytomiu ( Górny Śląsk )

----------


## mors

Jestem z okolic Poznania.Konkretnie Żabno k. Mosiny
Pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów.  :big grin:

----------


## akacja

Czy ta mapa już jest, czy tylko ja nie mogę jej znaleźć?  :sad:

----------


## Wojty

Dolaczam sie do akacji- gdzie jest ta mapka/kiedy bedzie?

----------


## ELA i WICEK

Nasz Krab ma powstać w książęcym mieście Łancut, tu też mieszkamy.  :cool:   :Wink2:   :Roll:   :big tongue:

----------


## aha26

Jestem z Legionowa.

----------


## kaco

Pozdrowienia z Iławy

----------


## mićka

Nasz LMP 03 ma powstać w Grodzisku Mazowieckim  :big grin:

----------


## Agutek

A nasz domek powstanie w Pustelniku, gmina Stanisławów.  :smile:

----------


## Betty&M

:Lol:  Hejka wszystkim.

Jetseśmy z Bielska, a budujemy pod Wrocławiem - Smardzów.

Czekamy na mapkę  :Wink2:  

MM

----------


## KAS01

> Napisał winner
> 
> kazdy sie wpisuje a mapa kiedy bedzie? Moze nikt jej nie tworzy.
> 
> 
> Uaktualniona i nawet trochę rozbudowana wersja:
> 
> http://republika.pl/przeciecia/murator/pl-murator.htm
> 
> ...


Niestety prosba ta chyba nie zostala spelniona.  :Evil:   Jeszcze jakies pol roku temu mapka ta byla dostepna w sieci. Polanka wykonal mrowcza prace i teraz szkoda, aby poszlo to na marne.   :sad:

----------


## emango

Za jakiś czas będę z Marcinkowic - pod Wrocławiem. 

emango

----------

Jestesmy z Warszawy, a budujemy sie w Klauynie w gminie Stare Babice   :smile:

----------


## badi

Wkrótce Dąbrowa Leśna. Okolice Warszawy na wysokości Łomianek w drodze ze stolicy do Gdańska.................  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## polanka

zaznaczam sobie dokąd doszedłem z aktualizacją

----------


## anick

POLANKA daj znać gdzie mogłabym zobaczyć tą mapke  :smile:  
ja jestem jeszcze z Warszawy ale już niedłgu za miesiecy pare migruje sobie do Kań k. Pruszkowa (na trasie kolejki WKD).

Jestem ciekawa czy ktoś jest jeszcze z tej milutkiej wioski :smile:

----------


## Agnieszka1

:Lol:

----------


## Agnieszka1

> Napisał polanka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał winner
> 
> ...


ej te stronki nie istnieja   :cry:  
to mozna gdzies ta mape zobaczyc?

----------


## Sławek_Kraków

Melduje się Kraków!!!!! Pozdrowionka dla wszystkich a w szczególności krakowian

----------


## KamaD

Mosty, gm. Kosakowo, koło Gdyni   :big grin:

----------


## Jacek69

Teraz Warszawa - Bródno a za jakiś czas (oby krótki) - Białołęka  :Lol:

----------


## Góreczka

Buduję w górach- Szklarska Poręba woj. dolnośląskie

----------


## Grzesiek13

Witam
Buduję w Słomnikach  północne okolice Krakowa.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## imann

Witajcie ! Buduję Siemianowice Śąskie na Śląsku oczywiście...pozdrawiam

----------


## anndy

Ja mieszkam w Radwanicach pod Wrocławiem i tu zaczynam budować Marylę

----------


## jacques

:big grin:  witam i pozdrwiam, parterowy BM 81 bez użytkowego poddasza, okolice Sokołowa Młp. , podkarpackie , ok. 30 km na północ od "stolycy" czyli dużej wsi Rzeszów.J

----------


## Basia Z.

Budowa będzie w Gdyni.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bartar

Dobrzykowice
juz raz byłam na mapie ale mnie wycieli  :Evil:

----------

Aleksandrów Łódzki

albo jak mawiał mój ojciec Laksandrów - a urzedniczki w magistracie albo radzie narodowej  pisały jak  słyszały  :smile:

----------


## jacekkkk

> Poddębice  - okolice Łodzi


chatka rośnie w kołoszynie koło kucin kolo poddębic kolo Łodzi  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## jacekkkk

kto wie gdzie jest Koloszyn   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  jest koło Kucin koło Poddębic kolo Łodzi   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------

jacekkkk swojjskie klimaty... :smile:

----------


## TomaszK

Witam 
Ja rozpoczynam budowe mojego APS 101 w Kolobrzegu. 
 :Lol:

----------


## jacekkkk

> jacekkkk swojjskie klimaty...


siemanko Pablo1979 w Aleksandrowie też mieszkałem chyba ze 4 lata w ubiegłym roku wyprowadziłem się [na al.Wyzwolenia] na razie niestety jeszcze nie na swoje , ale mam nadzieję że już w tym roku

----------


## Piotrusiek

Hej!
Nasz domek powstanie w miejscowości Kolonia Warszawska gm. Lesznowola  :cool:  .
Pzdr
P.

----------


## AVID

Warszawa dzielnica Białołęka :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## coolaj

dom bedzie sał w Rokietnicy koło Poznania na osiedlu Parkowym

Pozdrawiam   :cool:

----------


## URBANEK

Hej
Ja jestem z Łodzi a domek będzie w Lutomiersku

----------


## gogo5660

ja sie buduje w Gaci tylko bez skojarzeń....  :big grin:

----------


## pamuk

Ja kończę się budować w Markach pod Warszawą.  :big tongue:

----------


## patunia

Cieszyn, u podnóża Beskidów  - woj. Śląskie

----------


## koks

Mierzyn - przy samej granicy Szczecina

----------

A ja w Lublinie. Mapy nie ma  :sad:

----------


## koks

no właśnie! gdzie można znaleźć tę mapę? bo wcześniejsze linki są chyba nieaktualne...

----------


## Goni_Mnie_Peleton

Malopolska

----------


## Scarab

Skierniewice :]
(miedzy Lodzia a Warszawa)

----------


## Alunek

mieszkam i będę budować się w Tczewie nad Wisłą, woj. pomorskie

----------


## fizyk

A ja jestem z Lublina, a buduję w Dąbrowicy (pomiędzy Lublinem a Nałęczowem). Ach ten klimat   :smile:

----------


## Katarina Ols

Ja jestem z Olsztyna - mamy zamiar budować się  w Giedajtach-pod Olsztynem, bardzo ładna okolica i działki nie takie drogie  :big tongue:

----------


## Krashan

czołem - jestem z Tarnowa i tutaj buduje swój domek.

----------


## iga215

Witam
Budujemy w Czarnowie - Kuj-Pom.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## rysa35

Hej wita Pszczyna k/katowic  :big grin:

----------


## Zdziebdzio

Topolin (Borzecin Duzy) pod Warszawa   :Lol:

----------


## Asiulek

Białystok się kłania  :Lol:

----------


## mundzia

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  *Biskupice Wielkopolskie*  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

......melduje mundzia   :Lol:  

a gdzie ta mapka??  :Roll:   :Roll:   :Roll:

----------


## lulka_

ja wybudowałam w Rybniku   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
otoczona lasem czuję się wspaniale!



i podobnie jak poprzednicy nie dotarłam do mapki ( niestety )  :sad:

----------


## Barbara_Andrzej

Szanowna Redakcja czekała z mapką na nas ?
 :big grin:   :big grin:  WISŁA, miasto kochanego pana Adama M.  :big grin:   :big grin:  
 Pozdrowienia z gór!!![/i]

----------


## Malinka_01

Proszę o włączenie do mapki: Józefin koło Halinowa pod Warszawą (trochę skomplikowane).   :smile:

----------

Męcka Wola Letniska pod Sieradzem... :smile:  Woj. łodzkie

pzdr.

----------


## meserchmit

Czekajcie czekajcie jeszcze JA
Miastko powiat Bytowski woj. Pomorskie
Pozdrawaim   :Wink2:

----------


## mariucha

Lublin - start ( mamy nadzieję) w te wakacje  :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jotbe01

Jacek, zaczynam w czerwcu 2005 w Częstochowie

----------


## rys

WROCŁAW

----------


## szczurp

8)  8)  CZEŚC TU BIŁGORAJ  :D   CZY JEST KTOŚ Z MOICH OKOLIC ????

----------


## marylka

TOMASZÓW LUBELSKI!!!!!!!!!!!1  :Lol:

----------


## Mały

Okolice Wejherowa - kierunek na Lębork - jak w opisie. O ile sobie mnie tam życzycie.

----------


## Furion

Witam, budowa w Teresławiu gmina Dębe Wielkie.

----------


## Bazarek

Witam,
Knyszyn koło Białegostoku. Słynna miejscowość króla Zygmunta Augusta.
Obecnie mieszkam w domu w Białymstoku.

----------


## mysia

Olszewnica Stara - gmina Wieliszew - województwo mazowieckie

pozdrowionka  :big grin:

----------


## PaF*

Nasielsk woj. mazowieckie

----------


## kasztanka

Długołeka koło Wrocławia

----------


## K_amila

Suwałki - koniec świata dla wielu z Was   :big grin:

----------


## martamola

choszczno koło SZCZECINA LUB JAK TO BLIZEJ GORZOWA WIELKOPOLSKIEGO MOZE JUZ ZA 2MIESIACE

----------


## kze

Warszawa, Gmina Białołęka, Winnica Północna.

----------


## rs6000

Witam

Dołączamy do Was - Mielec. Zaczynamy budowę wg projektu C74A Muratora.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lw73

Witam
Ja jestem z Warszawy nie buduje sie (jeszcze  :big grin:  ) ale sprzedaje materiały budowlane
Tak więc na razie jestem na dorobku
Pozdrawiam
Marek

----------


## tripper

warszawa, srodmiescie, remontuje mieszkanie (a raczej probuje ;)

----------


## Lorena

Błonie pod Warszawą

----------


## SławekD-żonka

Suchy Las pod Poznaniem (a na razie Poznań  :big grin:  )

----------


## szczurp

Biłgoraj, Lubelskie

----------


## Rytunia

Rytunia  - Gdynia, miasto ludzi otwartych.

----------


## monika&sons

na razie Wrocław, od jesieni (mam nadzieję) wieś na południe od Oporowa :smile:

----------


## Jerry41

okolice 3miasta niedaleko Żukowa

----------


## Iwonka i Adaś

Jestwm ze Szczecina, rodowita szczecinianka, a buduję sie w Rurzycy (27km od Szczecina). Będę mieszkać na wsi, ale zapewniam Was, że to urocza wieś (piekny i pachnący las bede ogladac z własnego tarasu. A jak tam ptaki śpiewaja....... życie jest piekne.
pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## Mita

Nowy Krepiec, gmina Mełgiew, powiat Świdnik, woj. lubelskie - i jest nas tu wiecfej z Krepca na forum  :Wink2:

----------


## Mita

Przepraszam, alt mi nie działał  - Krępiec, nie Krepiec ta słynna wieś sie zwie  :oops:

----------


## siua

Nie wiem czy był zgłoszony........ Modlin koo Nowego Dworu Maz (na szczęście nie blisko lotniska   :Wink2:  )

----------

Męcka Wola, nieopodal Sieradza (pomiędzy Zd-wolą, a sieradzem)  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## MARIANNA01

na razie Poznań ale zakończymy w Kamionkach pod Poznaniem

----------


## agnes0204

Zwierzyn koło Gorzowa Wlkp., woj.lubuskie, bo miło jest posłuchać wiejskich żab i skowronków

----------


## TomaszK

A ja buduje APS 101 w Kolobrzegu. Pozdrowienia.   :big grin:

----------


## Xena z Xsary

Iwiny kolo Wrocławia

----------


## romka

my stawiamy w Wapienniku koło Kłobucka ,a co stawiamy -Mieszko/archipelag/
pozdro

----------


## zaba_gonia

Oława-27 km od Wrocławia

----------


## sobotka

ruda k/Tarczyna

----------


## Mirosław Filipek

budujemy w Iwierzycach

----------


## andk

wybudowałem, przebudowałem, rozbudowałem... i tak od kilkunastu lat - fascynujące zajęcie  :smile: ))). A gdzie? W Pieścirogach Nowych.

P.S. Są na mapie Polski  :big grin:

----------


## Robin2

Dobrzyniewo Górne k/ Białegostoku (rzut beretem  :smile:

----------


## Domakini

Sulejówek

----------


## Ślimak Maciek

Najwyższa pora się odnotować: na razie Warszawa, docelowo: wieś Chotomów, gmina Jabłonna, powiat Legionowo, równina mazowiecka  :big grin:

----------


## inż. Mamoń

Zalasewo k. Poznania

----------


## AGNIESZKA31

na stałe w Trzesniowie,tymczasowo Brzozów,a chałupka w Starej Wsi i mam nadzieje ,ze tam wychowam wnuki i tam dożyje starości wsród kwiatów ,ptaków,zwierzatek.....

----------


## Yatza

Obecnie: Sosnowiec, woj. śląskie
Mamy nadzieję na zamieszkanie w: Bielsko-Biała, też woj. śląskie

----------


## Monika $ Seba

Wkrótce Rogoźnik- niedaleko Piekar Śląskich

----------


## oli_oli

Melduje się

Berzyna pod Wolsztynem; zachodnia Wielkopolska
 :big tongue:

----------


## tr33

Oborniki Śląskie - tu mi się podoba   :big grin:

----------


## przemekp78

WROCŁAW

----------


## mariucha

Lublin
Pozdrówka

----------


## Aga KN

Tarnobrzeg 

pozdrawiam 
Aga

----------


## siwy74

krasnik "Bojanowka"

----------


## Cook

Warszawa, ale chce wybudować dom w Nieporęcie.

Witam i pozdrawiam

----------


## facio

Działka w Zamościu koło Bydgoszczy. Dopiero zaczynamy.
Myslimy o Domu na 102 z garażem.

----------


## kubanki

Sąsieczno, gmina Obrowo, pow. toruński, woj. kujawsko-pomorskie.
Dokładnie tu, gdzie czerwona kropka:



Co prawda mapa jest z 1910 roku, ale u nas to się wiele nie zmieniło  :wink: 

Bubu

----------


## aneta&tomek

Opatów woj świętokrzyskie

----------


## gabula

Tychy woj. śląskie

----------


## damianr

Warszawa - Białołęka
 :cool:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Alunek

Tczew, woj.pomorskie   :smile:

----------


## Pietka

Warszwa Rembertów tutaj mam meldunek i bede budował domek a na razie mieszkam  w zachodniopomorskim.
Pozdrowionka dla wszystkich.

----------


## Travertino

Jastrzębia Góra - najdalej na północ   :big grin:

----------


## Kamil1967

Ke-Ko
 :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## lessul79

Dankowice Parcele gmina Krzepice woj. śląskie
 :Lol:

----------


## Margolciak

Ruda Śląska woj.śląskie blisko Katowic

----------


## Margolciak

Pozdrawiam wszystkich   :big tongue:

----------


## wcich

Dębica ul. Sandomierska.
Pozdrowienia dla BUDOWNICZYCH

----------


## JOANNA_AA

Tylice koło Zgorzelca  :Lol:

----------


## Vondraczek

Planeta ziemia, kraj Polska, województwo pomorskie, miasto Banino (koło Gdańska) ulicy jeszcze nie znam   :big grin:  
Pozdrowienia Forumowicze   :big tongue:

----------


## mb37

witam
Kłania się Poznań, a za chwilę Mieczewo koło Kórnika
pozdrawiam Gosia
 :Wink2: 
ps. na razie to córka i pole, pole,pole......

----------


## Bad

Poddębice woj. łódzkie, będziemy się budować w Borkach, gm. Łęczyca (też woj. łódzkie)

----------


## Monika B

To taka wieś pod Lublinem, w której stolica gminy leży w innej gminie tj.  administracyjnie leży w Lublinie i jest staolicą gminy 
Ewenement na skalę światową!!!! Możecie sobie wyobrazć jak wygląda droga do ...? Kto niby ma remontować-Lublin nie chce, G nie może.
Fajne co?

----------


## calibra2

Na wiosnę budujemy sie w Dębe Wielkie koło MIńska Mazowieckiego

----------


## pa_kamera

*Hej!!!
ŚWIĘTOKRZYSKIE,   JĘDRZEJÓW*

----------


## Gruby Rycho

Witam Forum.
Taka mała wieś (ze 7 chat) na Mazurach.

----------


## Marti78

Częstochowa

----------


## Heath

Witam,

5 km od Płocka

----------


## eko

Lublin,

----------


## Jajcek

Grodzisk Mazowiecki

----------


## bezele

...Mazowieckie w krainie mlekiem i miodem płynącym w D . W  :cool:

----------


## tomek_lodz

Óć   :Lol:  czyli najkrótsze miasto w Polsce ciekawe ,że w innych językach piszą Lodz   :Lol:   a tak konkretnie Łódź - Bałuty dokładniej Radogoszcz

----------


## alex_

Murowaniec gm. Białe Błota k.Bydgoszczy

----------


## magdusia113

Witam,

obecnie mieszkam we Wrocławiu, a później w Nadolicach Wielkich  :smile: 


Pozdrawiam

Magda

----------


## xavi

Mapa znikneła z sieci !!!

A chciałem się dopisać....

Bełchatów woj. Łódzkie - dokładnie Zawady.

Kopalnia Węgla Brunatnego - ale nie na Śląsku   :Wink2:

----------


## jarek244

My budujemy się w pięknych gór świętokrzyskich :wink: 
11km od Kielc

----------


## annaz

Obecnie Warszawa - Bemowo, a kiedys moze za 100 lat   :Wink2:   Wierzbin  prawie Kampinos

----------


## RobertEs

*MUROWANIEC gmina Biale Blota k/Bydgoszczy
woj. Kujawsko-pomorskie*

----------


## duch07

*Mikołów-Kamionka tuż obok Katowic*  :big grin:

----------


## vector

Zainteresowanych odsyłam do wątku:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=59726

Pozdrawiam
vector

----------


## MonikaC

teraz WaWa ale za jakieś dwa latka DŁUGA SZLACHECKA k/Halinowa pod WaWą

----------


## Nika.j

[quote="mysia"] gmina Wieliszew - województwo mazowieckie

Pozdrawiam
Nika   :big grin:

----------


## Sebastiano

koło Olsztyna - pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## superDanio

Nysa - pozdrawia  :Wink2:

----------


## Sebastiano

pozdrawiam Nysę  :big grin:

----------


## Adriano Komputero

Witam,
woj. pomorskie

----------


## Sebastiano

no to zbiera się nam tutaj cała Polska  :big grin:

----------


## Amor

Radom, woj. mazowieckie

----------


## eko

LUBLIN

----------


## Sebastiano

witamy Radom i Lublin...  :big grin:

----------


## lucjans1

OLEŚNICA docelowo STRONIE-WIEŚ 4 Km DO CZARNEJ GÓRY


Lucjans1

----------


## lonly

Pozdrawiam wszystkich życząc zdrowych, spokojnych i rodzinnych Świąt a buduję-*Radom*

----------


## pattaya

Cześć *Amor*
Gdzie masz działeczkę?

----------


## Baru

> Radom, woj. mazowieckie


Amorku!!
Ta dziewczynka słodziutka jest już w użyciu! To jest awatarek Aniki z grupy Podkarpackiej!!
A ja wybudowałam domek w Łańcucie, ale do zamku mam ze trzy km   :cool:

----------


## Paweł i Magdalena

Paweł Magda Leszek i Joanna do tego 6 kotów (Maine Coon, Norweski Leśny i Turecki Van)

Lódź

Budujemy w Rogowie

----------


## Amor

> Cześć *Amor*
> Gdzie masz działeczkę?


Kotarwice gm. Kowala (trasa na Wierzbicę)

----------


## Amor

> Napisał Amor
> 
> Radom, woj. mazowieckie
> 
> 
> Amorku!!
> Ta dziewczynka słodziutka jest już w użyciu! To jest awatarek Aniki z grupy Podkarpackiej!!
> A ja wybudowałam domek w Łańcucie, ale do zamku mam ze trzy km


Upssss!!!!
Gdzies mi widocznie to umknęło. Czysty przypadek. Naprawię to rzecz jasna. 
Pozdrowienia i dzięki.

----------


## Amor

Pattaya, a Ty gdzie masz swój kawałek ziemi na tym świecie?

----------


## pattaya

> Pattaya, a Ty gdzie masz swój kawałek ziemi na tym świecie?


Granica Radomia i Janiszewa.

----------


## Amor

> Napisał Amor
> 
> Pattaya, a Ty gdzie masz swój kawałek ziemi na tym świecie?
> 
> 
> Granica Radomia i Janiszewa.


Tak się składa, że ja tam mieszkam   :big grin:

----------


## pattaya

A gdzie dokładniej?

----------


## Amor

> A gdzie dokładniej?


Na osiedlu domków.

----------


## pattaya

W tych szeregowcach?
Ja kilkaset metrów dalej,na górce.

----------


## Amor

Super!!! No to pozdrawiam Szanownego Sąsiada.   :big grin:

----------


## pattaya

Witam.

----------


## dabell

Jestem z Wrocławia, mamy działkę w Rogożu koło Kryniczna ( kierunek Poznań na wyjazdówce z Wrocławia) i tam też zamierzamy się budować  :smile:

----------


## elvis

Tego chyba jeszcze nie było:
Pleśna koło Tarnowa, Małopolska

Generalnie szukam osób z okolic Tarnowa do wymiany doświadczeń, adresów, itp.

----------


## Trini

jeszcze Warszawa, za jakieś 2 lata Wółka Mlądzka - teraz to dzielnica Otwocka, kiedyś była samodzielna wieś.
Ciekawe, że działkę mam w Otwocku a drogę przy niej juz w Kopkach w gminie Wiązowna.

----------


## Darlos

Witam,

Otomin koło Gdańska

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mariucha

Witam, Lublin, dzielnica  Lipniak.

----------


## erciu

Witam wszystkich. Buduję w Małopolsce - Zator (okolice Oświęcimia, Wadowic)

----------


## RoboRob

Witam Wszystkich!

Jestem z Ostródy województwo warmińsko-mazurskie  :Wink2:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Wita Was Łódź! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ewsco

WITAM!!!
A ja 
Łomianki koło Warszawy  :smile:

----------


## abram

Okolice Gdańska - 3 km od obwodnicy. Mocno wieje, gliniasto, ale widok całkiem możliwy.

----------


## sylwiapsik

HOP HOP !!!Witajcie   :big tongue:  
Mieszkamy pod Warszawą - Nowy Dwór Mazowiecki -Modlin Twierdza
Ale domeczek budujemy pod 
Płońskiem - gm.Dzierzążnia - wieś Starczewo Wielkie 
a w skrócie to nasza WICHURA   :big tongue:

----------


## marava

Witam Wszystkich.
Mieszkam i budować będę w Markach po Warszawą.

----------


## golewo

A widział tu ktoś kogoś z okolic Ustronia??!! (tego koło Cieszyna), bo jakoś nie mogę znaleźć "rodaków"  :wink:  ????

----------


## golewo

> Goleszów k. Cieszyna , a mieszkam w Ustroniu.
> Kurcze jak tak patrzę na te lasy budów w okolicy , i ani jednego wpisu -
> może kompiuteryzacja nie dotarła na śląsk Cieszyński


Haloo!!....wysłąłem na priv ale nie wiem czy doszło.....rodaku z Goleszowa odezwij się bośmy tu chyba sami ostali sie!! :wink: ....tzn. widze że już skończyłeś budowe a ja dopiero w połowie ale rad potrzebuję wiec zlituj sie :smile: 
pozdrawiam serdecznie
arek z golewa
[email protected]

----------


## golewo

> budujemy w Cieszynie  
> czy ktoś z Was buduje w okolicy???


Witam Cieszyn!
Melduje się Goleszów :smile: .....miło wreszcie widzieć kogoś z okolicy bo pustka tu jeśli chodzi o Śląska Cieszyński że hej!
Na jakim etapie jesteś budowy jeśli wolno wiedzieć?
pozdrawiam
arek z golewa

----------


## dzióbek

Okolice szczecina   :Lol:

----------


## lidszu

Warszawa Białołęka  :big grin:

----------


## Jolla

Hej, hej   :Roll:  
Witają Gliwice  :Lol:

----------


## Agata200

Mazury i maleńka wioseczka!!

----------


## Rafał Bielsko

Mazańcowice Bielsko biała :x [/b]

----------


## sebakor

Orzesze wita  :big grin:

----------


## czervia

GRUDZIĄDZ WITA.

----------


## premiumpremium

Piotrków Trybunalski, woj. łódzkie  :smile:

----------


## sylvo

Łochów mazowsze

----------


## Marzin

Hello.

Pochodzę z Drezdenka woj. Lubuskie. Szkoła średnia Rzepin, studia Szczecin, pracuje w Tranowie Podgórnym, mieszkam w Poznaniu, a działkę kupuję w Rokietnicy pod Poznaniem   :Wink2:

----------


## bryta

Szczecin Wielgowo w miescie ale spokoj jak na wsi   :big grin:

----------


## Jakub J.

Czesc,
Pochodze ze Skarzyska-kamiennej (do studiow) - niedaleko kielc (kraina latajacych nozy   :big grin:  ) potem 6 lat w Szczecinie (studia - wyzsza szkola morska) w tej chwili tymczasowo mieszkam u tesciow w Pile, pod koniec roku kupuje chate w Szczecinie   :big grin:  

pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich

----------


## Asia i Robert

My ze Szczecina   :Lol:

----------


## chokie

Witam spod Szczecina, a dokladnie z Goleniowa.

----------


## frosch

Psary kolo Kalet(slaskie).....pozdrawiam

----------


## Jaami1

Witajcie!!
Z Jonkowa k/Olsztyna

----------


## animal79

Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich  :Wink2:  Strzelce Opolskie przymierzają się do rozbudowy  :ohmy:  Ale czy na pewno wszystko przemyślały?  :Confused:   :big grin:  Będzie o.k.

----------


## cyla

Barcin-  Kujawsko-pomorskie
Niedaleko to Biskupina jest...

----------


## marcinpszczyna

Stara Wieś, gm. Pszzyna woj. śląskie

----------


## Sławinka

Nasz domek jest (no jeszcze niezupełnie wykończony) w Koszelówce nad jeziorem Zdworskim 20km od Płocka   :Lol:

----------


## Sławinka

Nasz domek jest (no jeszcze niezupełnie wykończony) w Koszelówce nad jeziorem Zdworskim 20km od Płocka   :Lol:

----------


## yozka1

Witam wszystkich. Jestem z Polic. Staram sie wykańczać wnętrza  :big grin:  , domki, mieszkania ........nie klijentów!

----------


## magdac.

Częstochowa wita!!!!!!!!!!    :big tongue:

----------


## malgorzatka303

:big grin:  Witam z Gdańska. Budujemy się 20 km od niego w Kleszczewie gm. Trąbki Wielkie

----------


## sloneczny_slonecznik

Kobyłka pozdrawia   :smile:

----------


## janrenovate

ja buduje around the  world :Smile:

----------


## motyczka

Bydgoszcz - poprostu Bydgoszcz   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ksieciu

Jestesmy z Sulejowka ale budowac bedziemy sie w gm. Halinow, miejscowosc Długa Szlachecka.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## majewski

Rokietnica koło Poznania.

----------


## e-Monika

Halinów - Mrowiska k/ Warszawy

----------


## Robert i Aga

My pochodzimy ze Zbąszynia (woj. Wielkopolskie)  :smile:   :cool:  

http://www.zbaszyn.com/

----------


## sono

W Bydgoszczy-Fordonie.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich ciepło!!!

----------


## EWA-S

Wolsztyn - Wielkopolska,    pozdrawiam

----------


## Marzin

Rokietnica koło Poznania

----------


## cockermanka

Łodygowice - po drodze z Bielska-Białej do Żywca   :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## paJacek

Teraz Zieleniec koło Opola niedługo
POKóJ koło Opola

----------


## JAROGOCHA

1

----------


## MazaQ77

jeszcze w-wa/białołęka acz niedługo halinów k/w-wy  :smile:

----------


## Kodak2

Miejscowość i gmina Kijewo Królewskie, powiat Chełmno woj. kujawsko-pomorskie :smile: ))

----------


## Renata  Golombowska

ja jeszcze  Poznań ale  może  już wkrótce  Gruszczyn k/Swarzędza

----------


## lw73

Witam 
Marek z Warszawy
Pozdrawiam

----------


## raffran

A my Chwaszczyno, gmina Zukowo (kolo Gdyni) w pomorskim.

----------


## Miraśka

czas terażniejszy-Szczecin-Dąbie,
czas przyszły-Szczecin-Płonia  :Lol:

----------


## greg29

*Gdańsk - byc moze niedlugo Bysewo 1 km za Gdanskiem .......
Jednak sie zmienia...BARNIEWICE - OSOWA*  :Lol:

----------


## opty-mal

Witam, w obecnej chwili Gdynia ale od dzisiaj krok bliżej do Miszewka k.Żukowa  :lol:

----------


## martinezbb

bielsko biała a dokładnie Wapienica

----------


## large.dawe

Starogard Gdański a niedługo Lubichowo POZDRO  :Lol:

----------


## goralandrzej

Obecnie Wrocław a niedługo(liczę na to ) Krępice koło Wrocławia(zachodnia strona).

----------


## ~Maja

Złotoryjsko   :big grin:  , gmina Murowana Goślina, powiat Poznań

----------


## doli

wita Mińsk Mazowiecki   :Lol:

----------


## ela_o

Krakow  :smile:

----------


## Zbigniew Bojaronus

Czyż nie ładnie?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## sowa (monikaka)

Busko Zdrój woj.świętokrzyskie

----------


## kabietka

Wągrowiec - Wielkopolska  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## patiuszka

Witam,
Jestem z Warszawy, ale wkrótce zacznę razem z mężem i synkiem zabudowywać i zasiedlać Hornówek k/Warszawy, gmina Izabelin.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie w ten PIĘKNY, DESZCZOWY DZIEŃ!!!!
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## anitajas1

Jabłonna k/Warszawy  :Smile:

----------


## jaco_ch

Czosnów woj.Mazowieckie powiat Nowy Dwór Mazowiecki, 25 km na północ od Warszawy, jeszcze się nie buduję ale może kiedyś...

----------


## Garfield

Janówek koło Nowego Dworu Mazowieckiego gmina Wieliszew powiat Legionowo

----------


## kopia

Jestem z: Gmina Trzebinia. Powiat Chrzanowski. Województwo Ślaskie

----------


## momo

Pozdrawiają Gliwice      :smile:

----------


## duża

jestem z Tczewa pozdrawiam

----------


## brzydlak

My Poznan
a budowa *Kliny* pod Puszcza Zielonka

zapraszamy Bobow budowniczych do budowania w Zielonce

----------


## ŁukasziAga

Pruszków.  :Lol:

----------


## sys

Trzcianka koło Piły w Wielkopolsce .Pozdrawiam   :Wink2:

----------


## jea

Witam i o droge pytam
Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich przesyła Nowa Wieś koło Kęt :P

----------


## kolecik

Stara Wieś koło Nadarzyna

----------


## halszka.ka

Wrocław,  a  budowa  za  miedzą - Tyniec Mały.

halszka.ka

----------


## amigokoktajl

Witam
My będziemy budować: w Pucku, miasto Puck, Powiat pucki  :Lol:  
A gdzie ta mapka??

----------


## krisow

Rogoźnik - ul. Kościuszki 

pzdw

Kris

----------


## Niwiki

A my narazie Wrocław, ale mamy nadzieje, że bedzie jak najszybiej Oława  :big tongue:

----------


## qbiak

Tychy tam gdie piwo robią i samochodziki

----------


## MONIKA33

Ja też Kraków - baaardzo początkująca

----------


## oxa

witam

----------


## ambroma

Obecnie Warszawa-Chomiczowka, ale mam już swoje miejsce na przyszłość: wieś Sowia Wola, gm.Czosnów. Jeśli plany się powiodą budowea ruszy wiosną 2007. Być może zdąrzę się tam przenieść zanim się całkiem zestarzeję!
Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Annja

Kędzierzyn-Koźle
gmina i powiat j.w.
województwo opolskie

----------


## colld

wrocław, od urodzenia :)

----------


## aldio

Chmielnik od  Rzeszowem, gmina Chmielnik, Podkarpackie

----------


## Mufinek

Wrocław  :big grin:

----------


## roszponka

Żabia Wola k. LUBLINA przy trasie Lublin-Bychawa.

----------


## Gosik283

Witam w chwili obecnej Warszawa , w bliskiej przyszłości Henryków Urocze k/Piaseczna.

----------


## Damro

A ja pozdrawiam Wrocław a niedługo Mrozów  :big grin:

----------


## Mariusz1707

Pozdrowienia z Mazur tj. powiat gołdapski, woj. warm.-mazurskie, a budowa na obrzeżach Puszczy Rominckiej-piękny widok!

----------


## mariuszdro

Witajcie,
moje wypociny i krwawica będzie 15km na południe od Zgorzelca.

 :big grin:   :smile:   :sad:   :ohmy:   :Confused:   :cool:   :Lol:   :Mad:   :big tongue:   :oops:   :cry:   :Evil:   :Roll:   :Wink2:

----------


## tades

RYBIE  :Wink2:   pod warszawą

----------


## ziwachow

Żory, budowa - Suszec.

----------


## AganieszkaK

Mogłabym podobanie napisać jak  mariuszdro   :smile:  
Leśna -> 12km do Lubania Śląskiego(w jedną stronę) i 12km do Zgorzelca (w drugą stronę) i 3km do granicy z Czechami (w trzecią stronę   :Wink2:  ) 

Mam 3km do Zamku Czocha   :smile:  Może to przedstawi bliżej sprawe  :smile:  

Domek zamierzamy budować całkiem gdzie indziej   :Confused:  Stety bądz niestety   :Confused:   :Roll:

----------


## mariuszdro

Witaj  AganieszkaK,

więc w krórą stronę będzie wasz domek?

----------


## ewsco

ŁOMIANKI koło Warszawy  :wink:

----------


## kenedy

jeszcze Kraków-Nowa Huta a za niedługo Niepołomice k. Krakowa

----------


## Enio

ślask, katowice, budowa w mysłowicach

----------


## kropkq

ZGIERZ / K ŁODZI    tak dokładniej  to  dzielnica- Proboszczewice, obok piękny lasek(szczególnie jesienią) i nasza Malinka (nasz maleńki wyciąg narciarski)  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## dżempel

SIERADZ  :big tongue:

----------


## Prezo

Wejherowo (Wo-wo) woj pomorskie

----------


## Renka Grabow

Gmina Czosnów 25 km od Warszawy

----------


## tosinek

A ja będę z Woli Grzybowskiej, wtam wszystkich

----------


## albert74

Osieck 40 km za W-wa kierunek Póławy[/url]

----------


## pozioma

witajcie!!!

Długa Koscielna gmina Halinów k/ WawyPIĘĘĘĘĘĘĘĘĘĘĘĘkne miejsce

----------


## cash

Dęblin woj. lubelskie

----------


## agni

ŻYRARDÓW woj. mazowieckie  :Wink2:

----------


## wiolasz

Rzeszów-budowa w Hermanowej   :big grin:

----------


## asia.malczewska

A my pod niemiecką granicą, we wsi Dąbroszyn koło przejscia granicznego Kostrzyn nad Odrą, jakieś 80 km od Berlina. wieś historyczna Tamsel,  z pałacem i XVIII-wiecznym kosciókiem i załozeniami parkowymi górnym i dolnym. Cuudo ! Szukałam działki długi czas węsząc przynajmniej raz w tygodniu i udało się !!!

----------


## Gregos

... w Krakowie - Luczanowice.

----------


## bakola

Lodz

----------


## Zeberr

Kraków, może za jakiś czas Bochnia  :smile:

----------


## Zorka31

Adamowizna k/Grodziska

----------


## Edi i Romi

Tarnobrzeg !!!  :Lol:

----------


## kinemax

Chwilowo Warszawa, a co dalej zobaczymy. Na razie kupuję gospodarstwo koło Sierpca, żeby mieć gdzie odetchnąć i zebrać doświadczenia budowlane...

Pozdrawiam wszystkich,

----------


## arecki1338

witam, Lubichowo kolo Starogardu gdanskiego. woj.pomorskie

----------


## tomlolo

Radom się kłania,
Pozdr.   :smile:

----------


## franzkru

ULICA BATALIONÓW CHŁOPSKICH
SKAWINA 

Robert 
 :big grin:

----------


## justyna_

pozdrawia Mińsk Mazowiecki (mam nadzieję, że w przeciągu 2 latek Halinów bądź okolice  :big tongue: )

----------


## daggulka

A my jesteśmy z Jastrzębia Zdroju....a budujemy 10 kilosków dalej na południe czyli w Zebrzydowicach pod samą granicą prawie   :big grin:   .
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Honia74

Mój wybór na "moje miejsce na ziemi " padła na :

*SŁONE k/ Zielonej Góry* , gm. Świdnica

A gdzie mapka ????
Pozdrawiam

----------


## MiSiOr

Łęki koło Oświęcimia, wojewódzwto małopolskie.

Jakby co to zapraszam na bronisława   :cool:

----------


## mira0

obecnie łód, w przyszłoci justynów k. łodzi, gm. andrespol - 19 km do pracy w centrum łodzi

----------


## pesaw

Warszawa, prawie jablonna  :smile:

----------


## pa-ma

dziś dom teściów k częstochowy, ale na wiosnę budujemywłasny w Cz-wie właśnie

----------


## agunia0911

Reptowo koło Stargardu Szczecińskiego.Miła miejscowość tylko dużo tirów które jeżdżą całą dobę.  :Wink2:

----------


## kosolki

Gostyń w Wielkopolsce 70 km od Poznania. Buduję też w Gostyniu

----------


## krys1

To ja też się wpiszę do tego jakby nie było elitarnego klubu budujących, 

Tarnowo Podgórne pod Poznaniem
zapraszam na stronę:

Grupa zaczynających wiosna 2007-Wielkopolska

----------


## sylwia13

Teraz Głogów w niedalekiej przyszłości Jaczów, woj dolnośląskie

----------


## Emillo

Witam wszsystkich.

Jestem z Tczewa  :big grin:

----------


## Luula

Witam serdecznie mieszkam {już} w Borowej Górze k/Serocka. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Luula

Witam serdecznie mieszkam {już} w Borowej Górze k/Serocka. Pozdrawiam

----------


## stukpuk

Mieszkamy w Słupsku,a budować będziemy w Kobylnicy(3km. od Słupska)

----------


## tarnina

Witają i pozdrawiają Gosia i Krzysiek  :big grin:  

Mieszkamy w Świebodzicach woj. dolnośląskie

----------


## marynarka

Obecnie Gliwice. Za rok o tej porze- Smolnica k/ Sośnicowic, 15 km od centrum Gliwic.

----------


## marta81

Hamburg wita wszystkich  :Wink2:  
A za niedlugo Ustka  :big grin:

----------


## STAQ

Żurawica k/Przemyśla



 :big grin:  a na mikołaja już u siebie!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:

----------


## bosanova

Wroclaw mowi dzien dobry  :big grin:

----------


## zahir1000

Opole, a przynajmniej blisko.

----------


## hobo2000

Frankai,wymysliles mape to zacznij ja budowac,a moze juz jest?? jak ja zobaczyc?

----------


## MD

Jestem z Warszawy,buduje się w okolicy Leszna (25 km od Wrszawy)

Mirek

----------


## Gabryjella

Stale Warszawa, chwilowo Szczecin, docelowo Julianów k/Góry Kalwarii   :Lol:

----------


## pandusia

Jesteśmy ze Szczecina budujemy się w Mierzynie gm.Dobra   :big grin:

----------


## jajoasia

Budowa- Mrozów koło Wrocławia.

----------


## Łukasik

Maliszew k/ Minska-Maz.

----------


## Kasia z PMI

Cześć wszystkim, w przyszłym roku budujemy się w Międzychodzie!!!  :Lol:

----------


## antonówka

LUBLIN zgłasza gotowość  :big grin:

----------


## edyryt

Otrębusy gmina Brwinów powiat Pruszków pozdrawiam

----------


## matka dyrektorka

witam wszystkich mieszkam na podkarpaciu a za rok bedę mieszkać na....podkarpaciu

----------


## matka dyrektorka

a dokładnie pod sanokiem   :big grin:

----------


## Kero

Szczutki - 310km od Warszawy
Szczutki - 120km od Poznania
Szczutki - 190km od Gdańska
Szczutki - 360km od Katowic
Szczutki - 5km od Bydgoszczy

Do tej pory naliczyłem 27 forumowiczów z woj Kuj-pom. ale pewnie pierwsi z nich już zapomnieli o muratorze bo minęło już kilka lat.

----------


## iza2004

Cześć ! Laskowice koło Świecia województwo kujawsko-pomorskie.  :Lol:

----------


## stefan12

TYCHNOWY koło KWIDZYNA zgłasza gotowość po Nowym Roku. Pozdrawiam.  :Lol:

----------


## MiA & Wojtek

to ja tez chce na mape   :Wink2:  
budujemy w Rewie kolo Gdyni

----------


## krzyna

Bukowina pod Wrocławiem (gmina Długołęka)

świetny pomysł z tą mapką  :Lol:

----------


## kertoiP68

A ja właśnie debiutuję na forum Muratora. To mój pierwszy wpis, chociaż czytelnikiem forum jestem od ładnych paru miesięcy. Korzystając z okazji jeszcze w starym roku życzę wszystkim wspaniałym Forumowiczom wszystkiego najlepszego w nadchodzącym Nowym 2007 Roku, spełnienia marzeń, w szczególności tych z branży budowlanej.
Co do tematu - jeszcze nie mam działki, myślę o budowie od ponad pół roku, a swoje marzenia chciałbym ziścić w okolicy Warszawy, najlepiej w powiecie warszawskim zachodnim.
Jeszcze raz wszystkich serdecznie pozdrawiam.  :cool:

----------


## danad

Dobrzykowice koło Wrocławia. Rozpoczęcie budowa wiosna 2007

----------


## Marek Z

Od roku jestem mieszkańcem Pruszcza Gdańskiego.   :cool:

----------


## acro

Dolaszewo koło Piły , województwo wielkopolskie

----------


## megi67

Chocianów woj. dolnoślaskie

----------


## agniecha1

:big grin:  

Trzebnica okolice Wrocławia

----------


## Beatka i Paweł

Pruszcz Gdański - Trójmiasto  :smile:

----------


## TASIJA

TRYSZCZYN - 14 km od Bydgoszczy  :big grin:

----------


## Kero

8km od Szczutek :Smile: 
Pozdrówka

----------


## krzyna

Bukowina...........Wrocław

----------


## Żonka Artka

:big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  *OŚWIĘCIM*   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue: ....okolice

----------


## mamba luna

klania sie centrum Kielc   :big grin:

----------


## magosia

Skierniewice(prawie)

----------


## magda72

Gronity koło Olsztyna tego na Warmii, a nie koło Częstochowy  :Wink2:  
Magda

----------


## boma

wałbrzych

----------


## scur

W pięknej wsi    :Wink2:   ??? pod Wrocławiem   :smile:

----------


## monikach

Okolice Częstochowy  :big grin:  .

----------


## natali56

Smyków - około 30 km od Kielc. 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## daga75

Mam nadzieję, że w niedługiej przyszłości
 :Wink2:  Warszawa - Wawer - Os.Las

----------


## ewa 1976

Gniechowice koło Wrocławia  :Lol:

----------


## Landrynka

Sułków, tuż za Wieliczką, małopolskie  :Smile:

----------


## mayland

Radom  :smile:   Buduję pod Radomiem, przy zalewie w Siczkach.

----------


## marciniak

CHARZYNO  POD KOŁOBRZEGIEM

----------


## stan.w

Witam Wszystkich - budować będę we Wrocławiu - jak się uda pozałatwiać papierkowe sprawy w urzędach    :Evil:   -to może zacznę w tym roku  :Roll:

----------


## martinex23

STALOWA WOLA. Dlaczego jest tak mało ludzi z okolic to nie wiem, bo domy powstają jak grzyby po deszczu!!!

----------


## borówka07

Witam serdecznie wszystkich zapaleńców.
Będziemy budować w Wielkiej Nieszawce pod Toruniem.
Mam nadzieję, że z pozytywnym skutkiem.

----------


## asiula77

Witam,

a my budujemy w Chełmży pod Toruniem   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ReniaPiotr

Witajcie!
Sanok...no praaaaawie Sanok.
Pozdrawiamy  :big grin:

----------


## Iwona i Mirek

Witamy forumowiczów,
Będziemy budować - Przesławice k/Krakowa

----------


## Ola i Krzysiek

Krobia gm. Lubicz pod Toruniem, woj. kujawsko-pomorskie

----------


## promyk23

Francja

----------


## Damro

> Francja


Rumunia  :big grin:

----------


## emiliana

remontuje kupiony niedawno dom - miejscowość Wieprzec k. Jordanowa  :smile:

----------


## remle

Budujemy w Rudzie Śląskiej  :smile:

----------


## Violetta21

Mieszkamy też w Rudzie Śląskiej.Budować sie mamy (kiedy??????,może nie za długi czas )w miejscowości Kalety-Zielona tez na Śląsku).Pozdrawiamy budujacych się Ślązaków.

----------


## Andero

Witam wszystkich,

Będziemy budować w Niepołomicach.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## 1971KJ

:big grin:  Witam buduje w DZIERZONIOWIE woj. DOLNOSLASKIE   :big grin:

----------


## Grzebiuszka

Witam,
 a my budujemy w Miroszowicach, wioska pod Lubiniem, województwo dolnośląskie.

pozdrawiamy wszystkich budujących...  :ohmy: )

----------


## michall.m

gm. Joniec, wieś Joniec Kolonia, powiat Płońsk  :big grin:

----------


## kropeczka27

Sząbruk , gmina Gietrzwałd, woj. warmińsko-mazurskie   :big grin:

----------


## majcia

Chwilowo SOPOT ale za niedlugo Gdynia Wiczlino   :big grin:  Woj. pomorskie oczywiście   :big grin:

----------


## piwopijca

Czesc, jestem z Wawy , dokladnie z Wawra i zamierzam sie niedlugo budowac ale powala mnie wzrost cen. No coz ale nie o to, nie o to ...
Witam przy okazji sie ze Wszystkimi na forum (z tymi ktorzy to czytaja i nie czytaja)

vel piwopijca

----------


## frosch

> Mieszkamy też w Rudzie Śląskiej.Budować sie mamy (kiedy??????,może nie za długi czas )w miejscowości Kalety-Zielona tez na Śląsku).Pozdrawiamy budujacych się Ślązaków.


to ja cie zaskocze   :Lol:  
mieszkamy kolo Rudy -w Bytomiu
a budowac sie bedziemy w Psarach -kolo Kalet   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big grin:

----------


## xwing

A ja Marki k/ W-wy   :cool:

----------


## Lucyna1

Witam wszystkich cieplutko  :big grin:  

My lada dzien ruszamy w Bielsku-Białej, woj. ślaskie

----------


## AgataL

Witamy ciepło. Mieszkamy we Włocławku (kujawsko-pomorskie) a budowa trwa od października 2006 roku w Nasiegniewie koło Włocławka. Wraz z wiosną rozpoczęliśmy kolejny etap budowy - elektryka, okna, drzwi i system alarmowy.

----------


## sagachrzanow

:oops:  Cześć ! Ja dopiero zaczynam swoją przygodę z budowaniem, chociaż trochę mnie to przeraża. Budowa będzie w Balinie koło Chrzanowa (woj. małopolskie). Pozdrawiam wszystkich czytających.

----------


## qbq112

Witam wszystkich!!
U mnie narazie papierkolagia(przyłącza warunki zabudowy itd)
Budowę planuję zacząć wiosną 2008 w Ozorowicach koło Wrocławia.

Pozdrowienia  :Wink2:

----------


## Cobra

Cześć wszystkim!

My budujemy w Radziejowicach-Kamionce, woj. mazowieckie

Pozdrawiam,

Cobra

--
"Kupię dom od radnego w cenie deklarowanej w oświadczeniu majątkowym"

----------


## freeride21

Zduńska Wola 

pozdrawiam

----------


## mati_sowee

Olsztyn - warmińsko - mazurskie

----------


## Martynka75

woj warmińsko-mazurskie - Sząbruk, gm. Gietrzwałd 
pozdrawiam wszystkich - szczegolnie sąsiadke Kropeczke27   :big grin:

----------


## dżempel

witam wszystkich!  :big grin:   ja buduje się w Sieradzu. Pozdrowionka

----------


## kropeczka27

> woj warmińsko-mazurskie - Sząbruk, gm. Gietrzwałd 
> pozdrawiam wszystkich - szczegolnie sąsiadke Kropeczke27


Jak miło widzieć przyszłą sąsiadkę  :smile:  

Pozdrowka Martynka75  :smile:

----------


## Ballah

A ja zdradzę skąd jestem, dopiero jak wygram przetarg na dzialkę! Wolę szczegółów strategicznych nie zdradzać zawczasie. Byle do lipca !
Witam wszystkich, szczególnie serdecznie nowoprzybywających, dopierozaczynających, świeżonawróconych na nową(starą) filozofię "bylenaswoim".

Tutaj jestem DZIENNIK ale czy BUDOWY ? To się okaże.
Marzeniem moim jest, aby ktoś chociaż "cześć" mi powiedział... Jaki byłbym szczęśliwy...   :Wink2:  

A teraz, skoro zdobyłem już chwilę Waszej uwagi, już na serio: mamy ponad czterdzieści lat na karku, dwie córki - starsza to zbuntowana szesnastka, młodsza o cztery lata - też nie da sobie w kaszę dmuchać  :Wink2: . Mieszkamy w malutkim miasteczku, w bloku, na 50 m2 w dwóch pokojach z kuchnią przerobionych na kuchnię z trzema pokojami z niepełnosprawną "Babcią" (SM). Kto wie o co chodzi - chylę mą siwą głowę.

Więc zbrzydła nam po dwudziestu latach ta ciasnota, obijanie się o meble ble ble ble... i  zrodził się - a właściwie zmartwychstał - szalony pomysł, aby na następne dwadzieścia lat pogrążyć się w nędzy i rozpaczy - czyli dołączyć do sekty Budujących Własny Dom. 
Niniejszym chciałbym złożyć kondolencje współwyznawcom, natchnionym Braciom i Siostrom z odłamu "Jakoś Musi Się Udać" a w szczególności ortodoksom z "Nie Mam Wyścia" w powodu zadziałania prawa popytu i podaży na rynku materiałów i usług budowlanuych.

----------


## zygmor

Kropeczka27,
Powodzenia, choć patrząc na to co dzieje się na rynku budowlanym bez obsuwów się nie obędzie. 
Łatwo mi pisać bo mam już stan surowy otwarty, po 8 tygodniach budowy, ale zaryzykowaliśmy zacząć natychmiast po uprawomocnieniu PB.
Po trzech latach załatwiania papierologii nie chcieliśmy czekać ani minuty dłużej niż było to uzasadnione przepisami.

----------


## e-Mandzia

A my mamy zamiar budować na wsi 3 km od Mińska Mazowieckiego.
Jesteśmy na etapie adaptacji projektu Nikodem z Archetonu.

Pozdrawiamy wszystkich Budujących.

----------


## BigPablo

Kilka osób z Radomia tu widziałem. Dopiszę się jako kolejna   :cool:

----------


## aniazbyszek

A my mieszkamy we Wrocławiu, ale bedziemy się budować w Sulistrowicach (koło Sobótki pod Wro).

----------


## Renata27

Kutno, woj. łódzkie

----------


## Robin2

A ja z Białegostoku, podlaskie  :wink: 
A buduje pod Białymstokiem, tez podlaskie.

----------


## Mariusz1707

Już zaczęliśmy -Mazury ( powiat gołdapski , GL 359 - Studio atrium )

----------


## Bordzio

Witamy wszystkich  :smile: 
Wlasnie kupilismy dzialke w Drzonkowie kolo Zielonej Gory. I wszystko przed nami...

Bordzio

----------


## SylviaW

Witam wszystkich i mocno na wyrost mówię, że zamierzam budować na Targówku (jak tylko kupię moją upatrzoną działkę   :big grin:  )

----------


## 6dziewiatka7

Witam   :big grin:  Lublin się kłania  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   Budowa w Leścach 20 km od Lublina

----------


## BarPe

Tczew, a dokładniej Rokitki k. Tczewa / woj. pomorskie

----------


## PIOTR KRYSTYNA

Pozdrawiamy z Jaworzna woj.Śląskie dzielnica Ciężkowice

----------


## wojtek l

a my ruszamy z budowa w Budziwoju k/ RZESZOWA  woj .podkarpackie 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Mr. & Mrs. X

No a my przenisiemy się z centrum Redy na koniec Redy... :smile:  woj. pomorski powiat Wejherowski  :Lol:

----------


## Agaszka

A nasz domek "D30 Przyjazny" już stoi sobie i czeka na zamieszkanie.K-Koźle -Sławięcice

----------


## grzesiozłodzi

Okolice Burzenina, gmina w województwie łódzkim, w powiecie sieradzkim, dziura ale za to jaka  :big grin:

----------


## Basia i Marek

Witamy  :smile:  

Zamierzamy budować dom w Mościskach pod Grodziskiem Maz.

----------


## kosolki

Witam, czy ktoś może podać link do strony gdzie jest zrobina mapka?

Pozdrawiam
Kosolki  :Roll:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

> Witam, czy ktoś może podać link do strony gdzie jest zrobina mapka?
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Kosolki


Są takie
http://grupakrakowska.republika.pl/ie4.htm
http://gpspl.w.interia.pl/murator/wroclaw.jpg
http://gpspl.w.interia.pl/murator/dolnyslask.jpg
I jeszcze warszawska ale nie moge znaleźć  :wink:

----------


## Camilla

KWIDZYN  na trasie Grudziądz - Malbork (a dokładniej okolice: Grabówko).

----------


## wojtuschicago76

obecnie chicago  ,,ale niedlogo  powrot w swoje strony  Wroblowka  ,gmina czarny dunajec  powiat Nowy Targ......................bedzie generalny  remon domu  wewnacz,  :Wink2:    zewnacz i wookolo posesjii..........................bedzie   duzo pracy  i ciesze sie  z tego...

----------


## giza25

Hej, a my budujemy w :

Przygłów, gmina Sulejów, województwo łódzkie

pozdrowienia dla wszystkich forumowiczów  :wink:

----------


## giza25

Hej, a my budujemy w:

Przygłów, gmina Sulejów, województwo łódzkie

pozdrowienia dla wszystkich forumowiczów  :wink:

----------


## giza25

Hej, a my budujemy w:

Przygłów, gmina Sulejów, województwo łódzkie

pozdrowienia dla wszystkich forumowiczów  :wink:

----------


## eranet

witam wszystkich,
kupiliśmy w sobotę w Tyczynie, 4,5 km od Rzeszowa  :big tongue:

----------


## TomKa

Witam i pozdrawiam, wszystkich budujących się, marzących o budowaniu i tych, którzy juz ze swoich domków tu zagladają   :Wink2:  

Siedlce - woj. mazowieckie   :big grin:   :big tongue:   :big grin:

----------


## kokuz

Hej! Już niedługo mam zamiar zaczynać w Klikawie k/Puław woj. lubelskie   :Lol:

----------


## ANNNJA

WITAM...
a my chcemy, bedziemy...-mam nadzieje (bo jak dziś jest to widzicie sami)..nic nie jest pewne dopóki tego nie widzi sie lub nie ma!!!
więc nasza "chałupinka" ma powstać na polu pod SIEDLCAMI....

----------


## AgaF

Łódź   :Lol:

----------


## meganka

mieszkamy w Kole,woj.wielkopolskie,
domek budowac bedziemy we wsi kolonia czolowo pod kolem.  :big grin:

----------


## Joannka

Józefów koło Nieporętu woj.mazowieckie

----------


## Szerkan

Łódź  :smile:  Teofilów Bałuty  :wink:

----------


## JANINKI-AMORKI82

to i my się przywitamy mówiąc wszystkim "dzieńdoberek"   :Lol:   i podajemy lokalizację:
Olsztyn - Redykajny

----------


## marcin1977

Sząbruk, gmina Gietrzwałd 15 km od Olsztyna.

----------


## Pawek budowniczy

USTKA!!!!!!!!!Pozdrawiam

----------


## Marta.Manska

miasto, powiat - KOŚCIERZYNA, województwo POMORSKIE

----------


## neti

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów!!
Melduje się LEGIONOWO  :smile: 
Mam nadzieje ze nasza budowa ruszy z końcem września, póki co zbieram dokumentację do pozwolenia.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sylwia 25

Witam  :smile: 

Jestem z Czechowic-Dziedzic koło Bielska-Białej , budujemy w Kaniowie 

bodowa ruszyla 1,5 tygodnia temu  :smile:

----------


## iwonka i tomaniu

Budowa GNIEWOMIROWICE

mieszkamy jeszcze Złotoryja

----------


## niezapominajka

Będę budować: wieś Olszowiec w otulinie Puszczy Kampinoskiej  ( ok. 2km od Żelazowej Woli  )     :smile:

----------


## Older

Witam Wszystkich!
To mój pierwszy post na tym forum (myślę, że nie ostatni :smile: )

Mieszkam w Legnicy, buduję również w tym mieście.

----------


## LuiLin

witam wszystkich  :wink:  nie buduje, raczej remontuje stary drewniany dom...ale czuje się jakbym budowala od podstaw  :wink:  mieszkam w Warszawie, a dom jest w Seroczynie, gmina Sterdyń, 4 km od Buga, w Parku Krajobrazowym.
zapraszam do zdjęć  :smile:

----------


## nastka79

> Witam wszystkich forumowiczów!!
> Melduje się LEGIONOWO 
> Mam nadzieje ze nasza budowa ruszy z końcem września, póki co zbieram dokumentację do pozwolenia.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


A widziałam, że budujesz nastrojowy? Ja też i też zamierzam zacząć we wrześniu, okolice Torunia.

----------


## Aleksandra M05a

Szczecin. W przyszłym roku przeprowadzka do Mierzyna, gm. Dobra (4 km od mojego obecnego miejsca zamieszkania).
___________
Pozdrowionka
Aleksandra

----------


## YreQ

Hejka
 :big grin:  Mieszkamy w Legnicy a budujemy w Karczowiskach  :big grin:

----------


## Edmar70

Wita Milanówek koło Warszawy

----------


## monika.KIELCE

A mój domek będzie stał w Kielcach. Ach nie mogę się już doczekać

----------


## minkapinka

Witam
Nasz dom bedzie stał w Warszawie Miedzylesiu, ale to dopiero za jakis czas  :smile: )

----------


## listek

Witam
Nasz domek będzie stał  przy strasie E4, pomiędzy Przeworskim a Jarosławiem, 50km od Rzeszowa.
 :big grin:

----------


## mowaleria

Jeszcze Poznań - ale mam nadzieję że za jakiś rok Borówiec k. Poznania

----------


## kubaimycha

...jeszcze Grodzisk Mazowiecki ...potem ... też Grodzisk Maz. ...  :big grin:

----------


## wozniaczek

Mieszkaliśmy d 2 czerwca z żoą i córeczką w podwarszawskich Ząbkach teraz jest Warszawa Wawer. Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich  :Smile:

----------


## agauminska

uroczy Toruń   :big grin:

----------


## p_piatek

Krzczonów 5 km od Świdnicy woj.dolnośląskie obecnie Wrocław ale mam nadzieje ,że juz nie długo!  :smile:

----------


## Makary

Łagodzin, gmina deszczno, 60 metrow od gorzowa wlkp.  :smile:

----------


## mycha.:)

Stary Kisielin koło Zielonej Góry,-woj. Lubuskie

----------


## kozlolek

witam cieplutko wszystkich z kędzierzyna-koźla na opolszczyznie   :big grin:

----------


## RURKA

pozdrawiam jako nowicjusz na forum--Katowice

----------


## skorpionek1975

WITAMY  :big grin:  
My obecnie Kraków ale budować będziemy, mam nadzieję że już niedługo
w  Czułowie k-Krakowa
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## małgosia2005

witam
będziemy sie budowac niebawem w Plichtowie- gmina Nowosolna k. Łodzi
pozdrowionka  goska

----------


## romstan

witam!
OKolice Bielsko Biała-LIGOTA 
woj,ślaskie  :big grin:   :ohmy:

----------


## ziaja3

Witam,
a ja mieszkam we Wrocławiu i tu się też buduje. 
pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## Druid29

Witam - ja z Mikołowa jestem (koło Katowic) i w Mikołowie buduję wg projektu Emanuela :smile:

----------


## cleodor12

Witam, poki co W-wa, z duza szansa na wyprowadzke do Dębe Wielkiego lub Cisia, zalezy gdzie nam sie dzialke uda kupic. pozdr.

----------


## stach_past

Stare Koczargi

----------


## carringtontomas

Tarnowskie Góry - budowa: Nakło Śląskie

----------


## mruva

Łódź - w przyszłości Justynów.   :cool:

----------


## krzymi

LYSKOW powiat HRUBIESZOW!!!! a na powaznie to POBIEROWO zachodnio-
pomorskie. Moze znajdzie sie swojak ( to tez wies.)

                              nadmorskie pozdrowienia Krzymi

----------


## dorusia

Pozdrowienia z Polkowic  :big grin:

----------


## andzik.78

okolice Kalisza

----------


## Asieks

Zielonka niedaleko Warszawy

----------


## el-ka

Gliwice, okolica ul. Kozłowskiej - pozdrawiam sąsiadów!!!

----------


## bogumil

Witam wszystkich z Choszczna woj.zachodniopomorskie


Beata i Bogdan

----------


## bagi69

Witajcie.
Od wczoraj pojawiłem się na forum,ba od tygodnia ucze sie internetu.no ale budową kominków zajmuję się już od wielu lat.Chcę pokazać wam moje prace ale nie mam pojecia jak.pomocy.

----------


## marcynka

pozdrawiamy z Kazimierowa k/Halinowa woj. mazowieckie

----------


## banko

:Smile:

----------


## poziomka_a

okolice Krakowa   :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## k_bichta

Wiązowna k. Warszawy   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiamy

----------


## Ania&Darek

A my dopiero mamy zamiar się budować - Borowo k. Kartuz

----------


## Mróweczka74

Witam wszyskich budowniczych. Mieszkam w Wolsztynie (woj. wielkopolskie). Budowę mamy zamiar zacząć jeszcze w tym roku w Buku niedaleko Poznania. Oczywiście o ile uporamy się z papierologią  :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## bobowa budowniczowa

Witam z Poznania  :Lol:

----------


## imported_MICHAŁM

Wola Batorska gmina Niepołomice

----------


## pablos99

Wiśniowa    woj. podkarpackie  :big grin:

----------


## ardzento

Witam ,budujemy we Wronach gmina Giżycko.

----------


## Sylwia1667

Budujemy pomiędzy Zawierciem a Dąbrową Górniczą a dokładdnie w Chruszczobrodzie.

----------


## wojtek50

Zaczynam budowe Ogrodniki koło Białegostoku

----------


## Aneta_Heniek

Mieszkamy obecnie w Piwnicznej-Zdrój, woj.małopolskie.

----------


## emwu

No i gdzie ta mapa??? Tyle wpisów i co?
Jestem ze4 szczecina :smile:

----------


## emma2008

Witam,
budujemy dom w Radości/Warszawa/
Na razie tylko fundamenty mamy ...    
Pozdrawiamy wszystkich budujących z całego kraju i nie tylko  :smile:

----------


## claris

Wrocław, dolnośląskie, budujemy w dzielnicy Pawłowice (Psie-Pole) - znaczy się właśnie robimy papierologie do uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę .

----------


## wirro

Wieruszów woj. Łózkie

----------


## Dikid

Witam
Staszów woj. Świętokrzyskie

----------


## piona

Chełm, woj. Lubelskie

----------


## misiekotwock

witam.otwock mały się kłania  :Wink2:

----------


## joaana

jestem z Pabianic, ale budujemy z mężem dom w Łodzi. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Borowiecki

pow. Belchatow, lodzkie

----------


## Radecki

Kalinówka koło Lublina

----------


## Wojtek i Sylwia

Obecne miejsce zmieszkania to Nowogrodziec (woj.dolnośląskie)
Budować będziemy w Zarębie

----------


## Robak

hello

miasto Tczew, województwo pomorskie
niebawem po przeprowadzce będzie Lubiszewo

 :Smile:

----------


## mircia

witam serdecznie ... 
obecnie Chojnice, natomiast "punkt docelowy" - Klawkowo, gm. Chojnice, woj. pomorskie
pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## alenrok

obecnie Bytom potem Ruda Śląska  :big grin:

----------


## aka-jonek

Ruda Śląska   :big grin:  
pozdrawiam
aka-jonek

----------


## iness5

Województwo śląskie
obecnie - Tychy
w przyszłosci - Kobiór k/Tych

----------


## Radzik

witam,
ja z Warszawy, ale niedlugo Radzymin

----------


## kamil81

witajcie cieplutko. okolice zielonej góry

----------


## anula302

Ja z Ząbek koło Warszawy.

----------


## DjDario

Witam wszystkich serdecznie!
Od dziś bedę tu zapewne stałym bywalcem, jako że podjeliśmy decyzję o budowie domu   :big grin:  

Rybnik - woj. Śląskie

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## gosiako

Gliwice   :Lol:

----------


## martajochna

My z Boleslawca, dolnoslaskie

Pozdrawiamy

----------


## Bazyllia

My budujemy w Brzeziu koło Zabierzowa, koło Krakowa   :big grin:

----------


## BeaWroc

A my Prężyce k/Wrocławia
Witam  :Lol:

----------


## Agnieska

czerwionka-Leszczyny budujemy za płotem   :big grin:

----------


## tbogo

Sopot ale juz niedlugo Gdynia :sad:

----------


## marnika

Rybnik-->Stanica za 3 latka...

----------


## wojtuschicago76

Obecnie Chicago------za 6-7 mies .Wroblowka , Podhale ,powiat Nowy Targ  :big grin:

----------


## certa

ja z raszyna 2 kroki do warszawy

----------


## AGNIESIA 2007

Mieszkam w Sochaczewie, budowa Kozłów Biskupi gm. Nowa Sucha ( ok.7km od Socho)

----------


## tomasz_st_wlkp

Witam!

Poznań - Luboń

----------


## browarek9

Malbork  :big grin:

----------


## agakolekraci

Witam, my Bełsznica, gmina Gorzyce woj.Śląskie
pozdrawiam

----------


## Bartek_Sl

Witam,

Brzozówka koło Torunia woj. kujawsko-pomorskie

----------


## kasiuniak

witam na forum  :smile: 
mieszkamy w Rzeszowie a budować będziemy się w Łańcucie.

----------


## wu

a my Myszków woj. Śląskie  :big grin:

----------


## Żmija

Witam jestem z Brodnicy a buduje sie w Karbowie 
milo by bylo spotkac kogos z okolicy   :big grin:

----------


## .Aguśka.

Sosnowiec a dzielnica Zagórze. Obecnie blokowisko w przyszłości "hektary" na obrzeżach tej samej dzelnicy.

Pozdrawiam wiosennie.

----------


## mister No

warszawa ale zmykam na mazury  :smile:

----------


## M+M+W

Kotlina kłodzka Dolnosląskie  :big grin:

----------


## gajoch

Witam wszystkich !
Budujemy M07 Wdzięczny w pięknym zabytkowym Chełmnie woj.kujawsko-pomorskie

----------


## GGGosik

Radom  :smile:

----------


## waldi08

Kraków wita  :smile:

----------


## Lucyna1

:big grin:  Bielsko-biała/śląskie/   :big grin:

----------


## aeb

Katowice  :Wink2:

----------


## Justyna&Leszek

Witam wszystkich!
Jesteśmy z Ostrowa Wielkopolskiego i przesyłamy pozdowienia dla ludzi z całej Polski   :Roll:   /woj.wielkopolskie/

----------


## marcyśka

Kłania się Chrzanów woj. małopolskie   :big grin:

----------


## cookie_01

Śliwnik-Lubuskie   :Roll:

----------


## bullhorn

Witam

na razie to tylko plan...  :big grin:  
Góra w pobliżu Poznania

Pozdrawiam

----------


## __Aneczka_

Polkowice woj. dolnośląskie   :big grin:  Witam  :big grin:

----------


## kasia i grzegorz

Budowa Pawłowice Śląskie (trasa Katowice -Wisła)
Pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## smoook

Już niedługo SŁAWKÓW

----------


## prokopek

Wałbrzych, póki co... Potem okolice  :smile:

----------


## tbancerowski

Witam, ja mieszkam sobie w Warszawie  :wink:

----------


## Agata i Łukasz

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  Hej  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Starcza koło Częstochowy.

----------


## ambroo

woj Kujawsko-Pomorskie
Włocławek

----------


## karolcia14m

Budowa w Chotomowie woj. mazowieckie

----------


## Hiv

My jesteśmy z Łodzi ale budujemy się w pobliżu - Tuszyn

----------


## stukpuk

Słupsk-Kobylnica!

----------


## gusiolek_w

Łuczyce koło Krakowa  :smile: )  :big grin:

----------


## emili

witam wielopolska okolice Rawicza

----------


## MTBTREK

Witam wszystkich,
Mierzyn koło Szczecina

----------


## lukasz1983

pozdrowienia z rzeszowa i powodzenia w budowie domu dla kazdego

----------


## mea

Mieszkamy aktualnie w Rybniku i poszukujemy usilnie dzialki pod nasz wymarzony dom w okolicznych wioskach, miastach i ich dzielnicach   :smile:

----------


## kinia81

A my mieszkamy w Grabinie pod Warszawą, a znaleźliśmy nasz raj na ziemi w Cygance niedaleko Dębe Wielkie. Mam nadzieję, że już w przyszłym roku będzie tam stał nasz domek.  :Lol:

----------


## szarlotka

mieszkamy w Skierniewicach
budujemy się nieopodal - w Miedniewicach

----------


## delfina7

Świdnica

----------


## dankaf

Trzemeszno - okolice Gniezna

----------


## iza mama gabora

Zgorzałe gm.Stężyca-Kaszuby   :big grin:

----------


## Włodek.B

Dolny Śląsk, okolice Mieroszowa :smile:

----------


## BOMAN

BIESZCZADY

----------


## emwu

Zastanawiam sie po co jest ten watek. Piszemy nazwy miejscowosci i co?????
Ja napisalam swoja pol roku temu i nic z tego nie wynika. Nawet jesli szukamy kogos  kto sie buduje blisko nas robimy to poprzez grupy (np.szczecinska, warszawska , poznanska itp). Gdyby ktos jednak gromadzil informacje z tego watku i faktycznie zrobil mape gdzie po kliknieciu na miejscowosc wyskakiwalaby lista uzytkownikow forum z danego regiony to dopiero byloby cos. A tak.... eeee  - do kitu. 

Bez sensu !

----------


## Patisiak

> A my mieszkamy w Grabinie pod Warszawą, a znaleźliśmy nasz raj na ziemi w Cygance niedaleko Dębe Wielkie. Mam nadzieję, że już w przyszłym roku będzie tam stał nasz domek.


A my też mieszkamy w Grabinie pod Warszawą i właśnie się tutaj też budujemy  :smile:

----------


## fajnakamila

Białobłocie k.Gorzowa, woj.lubuskie

----------


## DOROTADRA

Kamień gm. Szemud okolice Trójmiasta

----------


## bernadetta

powiat Przeworsk

----------


## SZAGO1

ja- Warszawa, żona- Poznań, dom- Góra kalwaria, jeszcze mieszkamy w Konstancinie-Jeziornie.
pozdrawiam.  :cool:

----------


## Aneczkab

> powiat Przeworsk


Byłam parę razy w Przeworsku - to znaczy głównie na dworcu i w okolicach  :big grin: 

Co do mapy można by sie pokusić o zrobienie jej na google.maps  :smile:

----------


## kiwuśka

Małopolska
Krzyszkowice  koło Myślenic  :big grin:

----------


## malypatrys

Gorzów Wlkp..budujemy się w Baczynie  :big tongue:

----------


## JATANER

Płońsk - Dłużniewo, woj, mazowieckie


Pozdrawiam Wszystkich z całej polski

----------


## JATANER

> ja- Warszawa, żona- Poznań, dom- Góra kalwaria, jeszcze mieszkamy w Konstancinie-Jeziornie.
> pozdrawiam.



Witam 

Super układ, tylko ciekaw ilu masz szwagrów :smile: 

Pozdrawiam Serdecznie

----------


## endriu03

Serdecznie witam pierwszy raz wszystkich forumowiczów z Białegostoku  :big grin:

----------


## lena01

Witam i pozdrawiam wszystkich symatyków forum z częstochowy

----------


## lucyliu

Witam wszystkich i pozdrawiam z Rybnika..

----------


## mariomili

mazury

----------


## faworyt

Szczecin Północ :Smile:

----------


## malgosia0023

Łódz,budujemy w Palestynie woj.łodzkie

----------


## a_kasiek

melduje się Przemyśl  :smile:

----------


## tuviste

Witam, Tarnów - buduje okolice Tarnowa (Koszyce Małe) /małopolskie

----------


## Paolka

Kielce, a domek jest w Chełmcach k/Kielc

----------


## meg60

Wita Łódź - Łaznowska Wola - wieś w okolicy Łodzi  :big tongue:

----------


## Dorota_Marcin

my na razie w Gorzowie - w przyszłości Kłodawa  :smile:

----------


## zibi465

:big grin:  K A L I S Z   :big grin:

----------


## Mróweczka74

Mieszkam w Wolsztynie (Wielkopolska), budowę zaczniemy najbliższą wiosną w Trzebawiu czyli bliżej stolicy pyrlandii, Poznania
 :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam 
Mróweczka

----------


## COOL-J

Pozdrawiam z wielkopolski - KONIN

----------


## windows

Ja zawsze piszę że *GRENLANDIA*

----------


## Agdula

> Zastanawiam sie po co jest ten watek. Piszemy nazwy miejscowosci i co?????
> Ja napisalam swoja pol roku temu i nic z tego nie wynika. Nawet jesli szukamy kogos  kto sie buduje blisko nas robimy to poprzez grupy (np.szczecinska, warszawska , poznanska itp). Gdyby ktos jednak gromadzil informacje z tego watku i faktycznie zrobil mape gdzie po kliknieciu na miejscowosc wyskakiwalaby lista uzytkownikow forum z danego regiony to dopiero byloby cos. A tak.... eeee  - do kitu. 
> 
> Bez sensu !


Masz całkowitą rację   :big grin:   Do kitu takie pisanie. Nic nie wnosi...

----------


## KamaG

Witam ze Starachowic, świętokrzyskie  :big grin:

----------


## tomash_1982

No to może ja też, a co. Boat City  :wink:

----------


## Fracha_

Aktualnie -> Bytom a w przyszłości Łodygowice  :wink:

----------


## *Strzelba*

Kleszczewo - okolice Poznania.
Start budowy w marcu 2009.

----------


## System744

Kraków się kłania .

----------


## Marfa

Izabelin k/W-wy. Na skraju pięknej Puszczy Kampinoskiej  :smile:

----------


## Megana

A my mieszkamy we Wrocławiu, a budować się będziemy w Gminie Żurawina   :big grin:   Pozdrawaimy wszystkich forumowiczów  :big tongue:

----------


## kanutka

Pozdrowienia z Lublina :smile:

----------


## elizakop

Puszcza i to Białowieska. Hajnówka...

----------


## olasosenko

Kraków  - Bieżanów  :smile: )

----------


## aspect

Tarnowskie Góry - Ślonsk Górny

start maj 2009

----------


## TT16

witam
......Tarnów.......
 :smile:

----------


## les111

Pozdrowienia z Nowego Sącza  :big grin:

----------


## piterazim

Zapraszam wszystkich do tego wątku 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/nowa-mapa,t150858.htm


Zamiast podawać same nazwy, można stworzyć interaktywną mapę wszystkich forumowiczów

----------


## tridmax

a my z okolic białegostoku...gejstoku   :Lol:

----------


## Mycha Mika

Wysoka (kolonia), gm. Lubiszyn, 15km od Gorzowa Wlkp., województwo lubuskie. Pozdrawiam wszystkich okolicznych!

----------


## syla_sał

A ja jestem z Mińska Mazowieckiego na trasie pomiędzy W-wą i Siedlcami

----------


## egoon1

Jestem z Lublina a buduję w okolicy miasta Bełżyce ( też lubelskie )

----------


## T.Ania

Halo tu Kosina, koło Łańcuta

Pozdrowienia

----------


## justyna7113

Pozdrawiam i witam Sosnowiec  :Lol:

----------


## elutek

justynko, troszkę mały ten avatar   :Wink2:

----------


## justyna7113

Witam Elutku,hmm...dopiero się tutaj gramolę powolutku,wiem mozolnie mi to idzie,ale ćwiczę  :big grin:  stąd takie niedociagnięcia...sorki  :oops:

----------


## elutek

> Witam Elutku,hmm...dopiero się tutaj gramolę powolutku,wiem mozolnie mi to idzie,ale ćwiczę  stąd takie niedociagnięcia...sorki


eee, nie przesadzaj, ja to się dopiero gramoliłam...   :oops:  
bystra dziewczyna jesteś, szybko Ci to wszystko idzie   :smile:

----------


## braszyns

Lipowo gm Wiązowna piękna miejscowośc

----------


## justyna7113

> Napisał justyna7113
> 
> Witam Elutku,hmm...dopiero się tutaj gramolę powolutku,wiem mozolnie mi to idzie,ale ćwiczę  stąd takie niedociagnięcia...sorki 
> 
> 
> eee, nie przesadzaj, ja to się dopiero gramoliłam...   
> bystra dziewczyna jesteś, szybko Ci to wszystko idzie


Oj dzięki wielkie  :big grin:  tego Mi było trzeba,po paru godzinach przesiedzenia przy kompie  :oops:   :big tongue:

----------


## Elmeros

Rybnik, najpiękniejsze miasto w Polsce  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

Michałowice pod Warszawą   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## pawel i renia

KĄTY WĘGIERSKIE nad WARSZAWĄ  :Wink2: 

i tak z innej bajki 
*Może się PRZYDA komuś* 
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

http://forum.muratordom.pl/zmiana-ta...ru,t130281.htm

----------


## q-bis

> Zapraszam wszystkich do tego wątku 
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/nowa-mapa,t150858.htm
> 
> 
> Zamiast podawać same nazwy, można stworzyć interaktywną mapę wszystkich forumowiczów



Podciągam  :big grin:  
tamta mapa to prawdziwa mapa  :big grin:

----------


## Perłóweczka

Grabówko koło Kwidzyna -woj. pomorskie.  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## Chuck_S

Proszówki mała miejscowość kolo Bochni   :big grin:  czyli Małopolska

----------


## aniaImariusz

Starachowice / woj. śwętokrzyskie

Pozdrawiamy

----------


## szpakmarceli01

Darłowo nad morzem   :Wink2:

----------


## sega

Goleszów woj. śląskie

----------


## alexja7

Mieszkamy w Tychach, domek powstanie w miejscowości Góra

----------


## Mecia

Warszawa, jeszcze, ale w planach ucieczka pod Warszawę.

----------


## kamlotek

Tychnowy gmina Kwidzyn  :Lol:

----------


## robert506

Rzyki koło Andrychowa.Budowa ruszy na następny rok.Piekne widoki.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## docent161

Wadowice  a dokładnie Witanowice małopolskie   :big grin:

----------


## PITBULL_2009

*Witam.

Ja jestem z pięknego Koszalina.*  :Wink2:

----------


## StolarzS

Cześć.
Mieszkamy niedaleko małego miasteczka Kruszwica na Kujawach, gdzie niegdyś myszy zjadły Popiela i pod Kruszwicą właśnie kupiliśmy działkę, gdzie zbudujemy dom.

----------


## Afrodyta

Link do mapy forumowiczów zapraszam

http://forum.muratordom.pl/nowa-mapa,t150858.htm

----------


## asiagasz

Kaczyce- mieszkamy i budujemy  :big grin:

----------


## taka_ja & taki_on:)

A My budujemy się w Maszkienicach- małopolskie

----------


## Renata 69

My budujemy dom pod Radzyminem Słupno

----------


## Fracha_

Aktualnie Bytom a budujemy w Łodygowicach nieopodal Żywca  :smile:

----------


## orionek

my budujemy w Radomsku-woj. łódzkie

----------


## Anulka_ZW

Świdnik k/ Lublina

----------


## margay

Malownicza wioska niedaleko Nowego Sącza ( małopolska)  :big grin:

----------


## Humbaak

z w-wy
i z nad Buga

----------


## MadzialenkaT

Aktualnie Katowice  :smile:

----------


## Paula75

> Aktualnie Katowice


Witamy siostrę, witamy  :wink: .

----------


## Ania i Bartek

Pozdrawiamy z Leszna (wlkp.)!

----------


## ciaputek

pozdrawiam z Krakowa   :big grin:

----------


## boratom

Dzień dobry! Obecnie Boroszewo gm. Tczew, mamy nadzieję że w przyszłości (jak odległej - czas pokarze) Damaszka gm. Skarszewy, woj. pomorskie, pozdrawiamy!

----------


## nutrija

> Jesteśmy jak najbardziej za. Podawajcie skąd jesteście: miejscowość, gmina, województwo. Zrobimy mapę FORUM-owiczów.


Piaseczno,  Mazowieckie   :smile:

----------


## SmokWawerski

Obecnie Warszawa, korzenie w Gdyni (ona) i Jarosławiu (podkarpackie) (on)  :smile:

----------


## tribalrs

Zabrze 
 :wink:

----------


## Ppinia

Miłoradz - piękna gminna wieś, pomiędzy Tczewem nad Wisłą (35 km na południe od Gdańska) a Malborkiem (zamek Krzyżacki)  :Smile:

----------


## mimka27

My budujemy w zachodnio-pomorskim Wałcz.

----------


## tomos

zbiczno dolaczylo  :Lol:   :big grin:

----------


## dziubek12

Sanok

----------


## aneczka2205

I Sulęczyno się kłania :smile:

----------


## T i A

Mazowieckie - Radom  :big grin:

----------


## sewerynslowi

mieszkam i buduję w Luzinie

----------


## aneta_ks

Pabianice - teraz, Brzezie - będzie już niedługo (mam nadzieję  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## iza i emil

Starowa Góra, kolo Łodzi

----------


## boratom

> mieszkam i buduję w Luzinie


Luzino... Łozino... - dobrym tropem idę? Piękne okolice! Witaj, co tam budujecie? Wg. Jakiego projektu?

----------


## Asia Lipska

Witam wszystkich,obecnie mieszkam z mężem w Gdyni dąbrowie ale zastanawiamy się nad przeniesieniem do Rumi  :smile:  do jakiegoś mieszkanka.No chyba że wyremontujemy dom po naszych rodzicach to wtedy dalej zostajemy w Gdyni  :Lol:

----------


## ane3ka1

Żernica k/Gliwic

----------


## KaroL&PaulinA

Oleśnica pod Wrocławiem

----------


## barto307cc

Ruda Śląska /woj.śląskie  :Lol:

----------


## KINGkong

Buduję w Piastowie pod Warszawą

----------


## stiffler

Na wiosnę ruszamy w Brwinowie - niedaleko Warszawy.

----------


## aka z Ina

Inowrocław sie wita  :big grin:

----------


## StolarzS

Rzut beretem  :Wink2:  
Cześć!

----------


## aka z Ina

:Wink2:

----------


## Sepior

Witam,

będę budował w Markach pod warszawą i ruszam na Wiosnę 2010  :big grin:  .

----------


## Edi__

..rzuciłam okiem tak na szybko i w Blachowni pod Częstochową  chyba tylko mój domek rośnie...:) znaczy już wyrósł :))

----------


## angelnight

jestem z Warszawy, dom będzie pod Warszawą w Serocku

----------


## Petrus_es

Pozdrawiam znad Olzy w okolicach Cieszyna   :smile:

----------


## boratom

A czy ten adres nie powinien dostać miejsca na mapie forum? 

Santa Claus' Office
FIN-96930 Napapiiri
Rovaniemi
Finland

----------


## prezes69

Czerniewice-woj. łódzkie powiat Tomaszów Mazowiecki Przy samej ,,gierkówce".

----------


## krigro

Rzędzianowice - koło Mielca

----------


## nika3077

Radom-oczywiście

----------


## Petrus_es

> A czy ten adres nie powinien dostać miejsca na mapie forum? 
> 
> Santa Claus' Office
> FIN-96930 Napapiiri
> Rovaniemi
> Finland



 :big grin:   może i tak, święci są wszędzie   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam (wszystkie grzeczne dzieci, i nie tylko dzieci   :big grin:  )

----------


## kala67

Grudziądz pozdrawia !!!   :big tongue:

----------


## qnik111

*Bełchatów* pozdrawia

----------


## Arenque

Książenice pod Warszawą pozdrawiają!

----------


## sunny222

Dobre Miasto, k. Olsztyna  
Pozdrawiam wszystkich, a zwłaszcza sąsiadów 
 :big grin:

----------


## Arturek30

Mińsk Mazowiecki

----------


## TomaszKow

Stare Kupiski k/Łomży

----------


## zsb1

Bolesławiec!!

----------


## Pablo lca

Pozdrawiam z Legnicy

----------


## prezes3677

Siennica również pozdrawia

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

I Lublin dziś zimny (brrr!!!) też  :smile:

----------


## tomtomo

zawsze gorąca Świętoszówka k.Bielska-Białej   :smile:

----------


## Lidia_G.

okolice Olsztyna  :wink:

----------


## boja2401

A my Police (gmina) zachodniopomorskie (województwo)
Pozdrawiam  :Wink2:

----------


## FOXSTER

Witam z Białegostoku (podlaskie) budujemy na wsi też  :big tongue:  pod białymstokiem

----------


## marta_zaz

Witajcie   :big grin:  
Pietrzykowice koło Żywca, gmina Łodygowice, woj. śląskie   :Wink2:  
Więc na co jeszcze czekasz? Po niezwykłych przygodach w Kaldos, czas wracać do Złotego Kanionu i poznać zupełnie nową lokalizację: Brzeg Inti! To wspaniałe miejsce, znajdujące się na brzegu rwącej rzeki, jest sławne z powodu starożytnej świątyni i wielu tajemnic, które znane są tylko jej wiernym strażnikom. Wreszcie przyszedł czas, aby ujawnić je wszystkie! Bądź pierwszą osobą, która pozna sekrety świątyni i zdobędzie niezwykłe. Jest mnóstwo powodów, dla których drzewa są bardzo ważne. Dlatego tym tygodniu posadzimy ich w Klondike tyle, ile tylko się da! Ukończ nową misję, aby zdobyć małą torbę pełną tajemniczych nasion. Sadź je i podlewaj, aby zdobyć mnóstwo niezwykłych nagród i jeszcze więcej nasion! Ale uważaj: nasiona rosną tylko dzięki Srebrnej Rosie z pobliskiej kałuży. Jeśli uda Ci się wyhodować drzewa do ich pełnej. Czasem najbardziej niezwykłe sekrety, kryją się tuż przed twoim nosem. Upewnij się, że ich nie przegapisz! W tym tygodniu wyrusz z nami do Diabelskiego Klinu, nowej tymczasowej krainy, znajdującej się niedaleko Twojej Stacji. Nie trać ani chwili: zabierz lampę naftową, przygotuj sanie i dalej w drogę, odkrywać niezwykłe tajemnice tego lądu! Tam czekają na Ciebie zdobione skrzynie. Masz już dość swoich zwierząt, chodzących, gdzie popadnie, a jednocześnie chcesz ciągle powiększać swój żywy inwentarz? Teraz możesz zapanować nad swoją hodowlą i powiększyć ją do niespotykanych rozmiarów! Z nową stajnią i kurnikiem możesz hodować nieograniczoną ilość zwierząt, bez potrzeby wypuszczania ich na stację. Będą rosły, jadły, produkowały surowce i zamieniały się w złoto wewnątrz Twoich nowych. Czy zawsze chciałeś wziąć udział w wyścigu psich zaprzęgów? W nowej misji w Klondike, to marzenie stanie się rzeczywistością! Odkryj w sobie ten niezwykły talent i wygraj saneczkarski wyścig. Wybierz się w wyprawę do miasta Nome, centrum gorączki złota, świętuj z nami Dzień Alaski i daj ponieść się przygodzie. A gdy już tam będziesz, nie przegap słynnego turnieju poszukiwaczy złota! Na Stacji panuje straszny chaos. Bydło depcze prawie po roślinach, wszędzie tylko grządki i nie ma miejsca nawet na najmniejsze dekoracje. Jeśli ten opis odpowiada Twojej Stacji, możesz wreszcie odetchnąć! Wkrótce możesz powiększyć ją aż do Indygo. Sadź rośliny, karm zwierzęta, rozszerz jeziora i proszę! Od razu zrobi się luźniej i znajdzie się miejsce na nowe budynki i dekoracje. Każdy wie, że lato w Klondike, to czas podróży. I jak mówią lokalni mieszkańcy: jeśli nie znasz Wilczych Wrzosowisk, tak naprawdę niczego nie widziałeś! Niech złowieszcze imię Cię nie wystraszy. W samym centrum Wrzosowisk znajduje się Nord-Pas, słynne miejsce spotkań podróżników i poszukiwaczy złota z całego świata! Jednak, aby tam dotrzeć, musisz przejść przez dzikie pola w krainie Arnica, Lato to najlepszy czas, aby być bliżej natury, szczególnie na zimnych kresach Ameryki Północnej. W tym tygodniu w Klondike możesz wybrać się w ekscytującą podróż ze swoimi przyjaciółmi Eskimosami i odkryć z nimi mnóstwo cudów przyrody Klondike! Skoro mowa o przyrodzie… Tutejsi mieszkańcy żyją w harmonii ze środowiskiem, wiedzą, jak ważna jest jego ochrona. A Ty? Czasem to właśnie takie proste prawdy. W naszych chłodnych krajach, lato to najbardziej radosna pora roku. Robi się ciepło, jeden dzień przechodzi niemalże niezauważenie w drugi… 
Pozdrowionka   :smile:

----------


## madziutek78

Zachodniopomorskie - miasto gwiazd  :smile:

----------


## Kasia099

Łódź/ Warszawa pozdrawia wszystkich forumowiczów....

----------


## makawel

Witam
Ja jestem z Ełku a bedziemy budowac sie w okolicach Ełku :smile:

----------


## anna_p-g

Ja mieszkam jeszcze w Krakowie (na razie :smile: . Ale jestem w trakcie budowy uroczego domku nieodpodal Krakowa. Poadrawiam serdecznie  :big grin:

----------


## agapanta

Witam ! Jestem z Jordanowa

----------


## stukpuk

I gdzie ta mapa?

----------


## kafi_ga

też szukałam mapy  :smile: 
ale nic to - przynajmniej nie będzie za późno

Niepołomice

----------


## KateAte

Witam,

Na mapie wskazuję Łódź  :smile:

----------


## inf1

Łódź

----------


## malawojna

ona --Śląsk
on --Lubelszczak
ono -- Miesznaiec

gniazdko wijemy na Mazowszu

----------


## anusia28

Otwock :smile:  mazowieckie

----------


## Pioterki

Witam, my jestesmy z Gdyni, ale juz niedlugo mamy silne postanowienie przensin pod " Pucek"

----------


## wybyl

pod Bolimowem woj. łódzkie  :cool:

----------


## adrian2

Warszawa ..miłośnik ogrodów w wolnym czasie  :smile:  mam 24 lata..pozdrawiam  :smile:  majsterkuje,buduje,ogólnie bawie się   :smile:

----------


## izka1985m

Pozdrawiamy z okolic Kalisza, w wielkopolsce.   :Lol:

----------


## Sylvia_Waldek

Pozdrawiamy Slubice AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA gdzie ta mapa !!!!

----------


## MarkGyver

Z tej strony _mała mieścinka pod ruską granicą_, czyli "metropolia"   :big grin:   Białystok. Kilkakrotnie próbowałem stąd uciec, lecz nie udało się.   :Wink2:

----------


## majorkas

Warszawa Ursus

----------


## Mareczek7

Kraków pozdrawia  :smile:

----------


## zachariasz

Polska :smile: ))

 witam wszystkich :smile: )

----------


## Jolarda

Świdnica docelowo przepiękny Bagieniec!

----------


## Niwa

A My jeście Warszawa, ale już niedługo( patrz: pewnie za 2 lata) rozsiedlimy się  w okolicach Sochaczewsko- Żyrardowskich.  :big grin:

----------


## grabnianin

Pozdrawiam z (Rijswijk-Holandia) wychowalem sie w Ustce(dokad zapraszam na wakacje) a buduje sie w GRABNIE to ostatnia wioska przed wjazdem do USTKI(3km) od strony Slupska.

----------


## Rodzinnebudowanie

Bolechowo/Promnice-okolice  ukochanego Poznania- pozdrawiam wszystkich  :smile: )

----------


## EWAIAREK

Koźmin wlkp. Wielkopolska

----------


## orzeszek laskowy

LEGNICA, Dolny Śląsk domek Saga III

----------


## betikrak

Żerniki Dolne- swietokrzyskie

----------


## Róża

Warszawa - takie miasto w centrum Polski  :wink:

----------


## bogumil

Witamy

Nie wiem czy już tutaj pisałam, ale na wszelki wypadek :smile: 
Choszczno zachodniopomorskie

Pozdrawiamy

Bogdan i Beata

----------


## agatka2106

Pozdrawiam z Torunia

----------


## kalumet

jeszcze Bieruń na Śląsku 
max za dwa lata mam zamiar wyprowadzić się za Wisłę do Babic w Małopolsce 
sąsiednie miejscowości ale inne województwa

----------


## marek 421

barcin wita

----------


## jendrek40

Kłania się Świdnica docelowo Wierzbna, pozdrowienia dla wszystkich.

----------


## Kawka4

Ligota Mała, gm. Oleśnica, dolnośląskie

----------


## gosia86

Łukaszowice, gmina Siechnice powiat Wrocław  :smile:

----------


## mm.olejnik

Łódź Bałuty. Pozdrawia

----------


## golf

mazowieckie , wieś Widok k.Chynowa

----------


## admin

Wszystkich serdecznie zapraszamy do nowych Grup Budujących  :smile: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/group.php

----------


## Kathi

Gorlice/małopolska

----------


## tenia50

witam Legnica

----------


## jwasilewski

Witam Łódź

----------


## Kayaiiiii

Gajków, gm. CZERNICA  -> Dolnośląskie ( okolice Wrocławia )

----------


## robertsz

Żyję i mieszkam w rozdarciu: Bielsko-Biała <-> Gliwice.
Pracuję w terenie od Tarnowskich Gór po Zebrzydowice, od Gliwic po Sosnowiec.

----------


## emirat

Ja również Gliwice  :big grin:

----------


## plamiak

Witam wszystkich - taka moja sugestia - aby dodawać się to TEJ PRAWDZIWEJ mapy na googlemaps:
http://mapy.google.pl/maps/ms?ie=UTF...1618bb8ce&z=17

wtedy to dopiero widać gdzie jesteśmy.

Redakcja miała to kiedyś podwiesić....

----------


## harlej26

Witam.
Andrzej,Trzebownisko k.Rzeszowa.Pozdrawiam wszystkich.

----------


## gliczarowianin

Gliczarów Górny

----------


## KrzysztofM

może jakaś drobna instrukcja jak się dodać do tej mapy

----------


## wikula7

Witam .
Od niedawna Brwinów k/ Warszawy

----------


## lulkas

Witam późną porą. Spieszę napisać, że ostatnio redakcja wprowadziła google maps na forum. Trzeba wpisać w USTAWIENIACH (edytuj profil) nazwę swojej miejscowości, zaznaczyć województwo. Wówczas w profilu użytkownika widać skąd kto pochodzi. 
Widziałem też w Grupach budujących taką opcję. Mapa google pokazuje skąd są użytkownicy mojej grupy. fajne.

----------


## Wadolek

Witam wszystkich. 
Paweł, Łomża. 
Pomagam w posadzkach  :wink:

----------


## EdytaHov

Edyta, Prusinowice k. Łodzi. Witam wszystkich budujących  :Smile:

----------


## R_A_K

lipnica mała na orawie

----------


## anulka78

Tarnów  :smile:

----------


## izuchna

Jeżeli są dwie mapy, to wpisuję się i tu, bo przecież jestem tu, więc trzeba po sobie zostawić ślad:
Gryfino, woj. zachodniopomorskie 

Pozdrowionka!

----------


## domis1510

Buduje domek w Rybniku

----------


## halina46

Witam. Ja też buduję w Rybniku. Domis1510 chętnie Cię poznam , my ziomale (po kodzie pocztowym) :smile:

----------


## K_inga

Witam wszystkich,
Jestem z Warszawy, ale planuję się wyprowadzić z tego wielkiego zatłoczonego miasta na spokojną wieś " zabitą dechami" :big lol: 
Na wiosnę zaczynam budowę domku w Broncinie pod Warką.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów i oczywiście budowniczych

----------


## Gosc321_1

Pozdrowienia z Nowego Targu  :smile:

----------


## przemo19811

Witam Lasowice Wielkie koło Malborka woj. pomorskie

----------

